# St Barts IVFers: Part 52



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
Happy Chatting
*              ​


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking,

Watching you all to see how you are all getting on.  Keep that PMA!!!!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph - I really dont know when they defrost them! I thought tomorrow morning but not too sure, does anyone know? x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well i will b thinkin of u huni xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

bookmarking, new home


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Lovely ladies  

How are we all today?  

Lisa (Jesse) Thanks for your thoughts maybe it'll help.  I'm going to email counsellors and see what happens from then.  You sound like things are moving quickly for you. I hope  Miss Tozer can give you some answers tomorrow.  

GG not heard from you in a while how you doing?  

Mandy, Tatti and Lorny How are you doing ladies?  

Suzia I can't believe how far you are now in pg! Are you counting the weeks down now since you're past half way?   

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Bookmarking just now. Catch up later x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie hun   fro the frst few days i did nthing cry as the thought of never having a baby together was heartbreaking, so i thought i have to find soemthing else to try. as we were looking at adoption i ame acros the sites why not g  ve birth to your own adoptive baby, so that is why i thougth well it would stil llike ours. and gave us an option, plus we coudl afford 1000 euros only £850 flights etc will be around £150 so 1000 pound. and a fresh cycle of ivf is easy 4000k with drugs etc and then to get a negative cycle again. not saying it would but with EA u get blasto back and our age between 3 and 8 depends where u go. so i could easy afford 3 or 4 goes in time if need be. rather then paying everything for 1 fresh cycle.

they do match, ur height, weight, hair colour, eye colour and blood group or both parties to make a best possible match. so if u cant afford a fresh cycle give it soem thought.

if councling will help give it a go, i find talking is good but they cant give u no answers or let u knwo what ur options are so i personally wouldnt do it, but know lots do. maybe will help u air ur views on where to go, wil ur dh go with you

even if u cant afford ivf make some enquires as u will seam prodctive rather then nothing, at least u get an idea of what u might want, weather its donor eggs, own egg ive, prices in the  and aborad, cz seam really good on own egg ivf too at around 2k and drugs are cheaper then in the uk too.

i hope u can see light at the end of the tunnel, did u see ur gp about extra funding

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Hope you are all well? Just got back from hospital - had to have 7 day scan as they had dropped my stimms for two days due to producing so many eggs last time. Quite a few on each side but not big so they have upped stimms again. Back Wed and Friday with hopefully EC next week.    get to ET this time!!

Sorry no personals - have got a stinker of a headache again so will pop back on later and catch up if feeling better

Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa, hope you feel better.

Hope all goes well at scan on Wednesday x


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

lisa16 have you got blonde bobbed hair and was you wearing a white and black striped tshirt at barts today?

cassie thinking of you

jesse hope you ok huni,

everyone else hope you are all well  

afm had 2nd scan this morn got 3 follies that are size 10, 12 and 14 and 11 really small ones was quite upset that only had 3 that had grown got another scan on wed hoping more will develop. im on 300 dosage of gonal f can anyone tell me if they had the same problem and then had more grow? So worried now coz what if only get these 3 and they dont have eggs in, feel quite low


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

star good luck finking and   for you

stephyandmatt? how are you feeling today dawnxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Miley hun, hope Wednesday brings better news for you. xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Lisa (Jesse) I'll see what I think and will try and persuade DH to see about different options. He doesn't want me to go through this anymore.  He will come with me to see counsellor but may not go in but that could be a good thing as I'll only get frustrated by his attitude!
I asked GP if he would write a letter but he didn't think that that would be possible as they set it at three goes and that's that! He is a lovely GP though and maybe he has thought about it since my visit I'll let you know as I go back next Tuesday.  
I think EA sounds like a good idea but I'm pretty sure I had a very early m/c again this time and am sure I can't carry a baby. Hopefully when I have my fu they may do bloods or give me an idea why.  Good luck to you when you have your EA done. It seems more hopeful  that it'll work.  

Lisa 16 I hope  your headache goes fast.  Have you tried using forehead as it's a roll on rather than pills?  

Star I hope  your little munchkins thaw OK and tomorrow you'll finally be PUPO.  

Stephy how are you doing hun?  

Kitten I'm surprised we haven't heard from you today yet.  Are you OK hun?  Hows pill popping going?  

Miley how are you doing hun?  Have you had EC yet or is that this week?  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Cassie, really hope you manage to sort things out, its so bloody hard! :-(


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassie - Have used 4head (the roll on thing) twice today but took Migraleve later to nip oin the bud what felt like was going to be another migraine!! I usually suffer them / 4head it (makes my eyes sting as it smells so strong!!)

Miley (Dawn) - Yes - that was me!! Didn't think anyone else was up there today (well, not at the same time)- who were you? Where you with anyone? What time you there on Wednesday?xxx

Hope everyone else okay?

Lisa
xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dawn - Did you have blonde hair, blue top and were with DH? Have just been thinking that I might have heard nurse (Heather) call out 'Dawn' just before I went in to see Leona? Then you were outside by cafe? Or am I getting muddled?xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

Sorry not been well today love to all


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

What's up Kitten?x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tummy trouble hon I have IBS


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon Kitten xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not been brought on by stress of tx I hope? Look after yourself - hope you feel better soon.xxxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies

I'm all set to go to Barts Thursday to get schedule etc.  I'm seeing Catherine, anyone know what she's like?

Am havinh majoy collywobbles about it all now... keep thinking there's no way this will work after 3 failed icsi and 1 failed fet already.  Why will this time be any different?  Problem is I don't have any other options if I want a baby, so I'll just have to pull myself together,  Blimey, my emotions are all over the place and I have even started the drugs yet   

Hope all of you are ok today,
Love Claire xx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Sorry, I'm also having typing issues it would appear!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

aww kitten i hope u feel better hun, did wonder where u was. ibs can be so nasty  

star good luck tomorrow, what time u at barts tomorrow?? i am   ur little ones thaw perfect for you.

lisa16 hun u dont want to get ohss so i guess barts thought lowering ur dose would work, hopefully come wednesday u will have anice amount grown, even if a little slow but i am sure u will get at least 10 nd if u ahve to stim longer that is ok. just remember not every cycle is the same, all 3 of mine were very different.

miley dont worry hun u have plenty of time for them eggs to grow, and only have 3 now is nothing, they will grow in time for EC, be suprised if u dont get 10 at EC.

hows our pupo ladies, tatti, mandy and GG

AFM follow up tomorrow, not holding my breathe but we will see what she says, if anyone can do anything she can.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Star and Jesse (Lisa) - hope all goes well for you both.xxx

Claire - good luck for Thurs. Are you paying private for this ICSI then? How much have they quoted for this at Barts if you don't mind me asking?xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Lisa16 - not paying.  We had our 1st go on nhs then paid for all the rest.  Then Eastern PCT changed the policy to allow 3 goes on nhs and so we're eligible for this go and 1 more if it doesn't work.

Can't remember how much it was atBarts 5 yrs ago... cheaper than when we went to a private clinic.  Think it was about 5-6k but that was 5 yrs ago.

Hope that helps hon.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers Claire - would help more if you could tell me where to get the money from to pay for it!!  
Hoping it won't come to it - but was thinking £6k with ICSI.x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the well wishes, I will update tomorrow x

Jesse - I am ther about 10.45 for 11am FET.

Sorry really not said much today, just nerves is really getting to me and i am really struggling


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i am sure eveything will be fine hun, but i can understand ur nerves, hopefully they will ahve started to hatch if they were frozen as blastos or if day 3 hopefully getting close to 12 to 14 cells 
will be thinking of u tomorrow hun 

xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks sweetie, means a lot x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

3 pages?!  You guys are kidding me right?    

How am I going to keep up now I'm back at work?  Ah well, shall just have to try.    

Hope everyone's well.  

J x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

just want to say good luck for 2morrow star huni will b finkin of u    that all is goin great will b on here checkin when ur bac to c ur pupo news    xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh and of course to all u lovely chicks on here    hope urall havein chilled evening xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow jess

star everything will be ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, loadsa love. star x


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

lisa16.. yes that was me!!!!! i thought that was you, you was there same time as me last wk and i was sitting behind you, im going back on wed and app is 9.50 i think, feel so ruff today how you feeling? ill say hello nx time  dawnxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

star and jesse all the best of luck to you tomorrow  

hi to everyone else hope you all ok, just got in from work so shattered, hope you had gd eve,  dawnxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks miley xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

all

Wow, lots has been going on since I was last updating on here.

*Star *- good luck tomorrow hun. I know it must be really nerve racking but i'm sure it will all go fine and you will be pupo and joining the 2ww-ers! I'll be thinking of you x 

*Lisa(Jesse) *- good luck with your fu too. Hope Ms T can shed some light and help out with another tx. Be thinking of you 

*Kitten* - hope you're feeling better hon.  This thread is not the same without your    How's the pills going?

*Lorny* - are you okay lovely? How did ET go yesterday? Hope you're resting up and being looked after by dh.

*Miley* - try not to worry, although I know EXACTLY how you are feeling right now. I had a similar experience (although i'm a poor responder anyway so knew things weren't going to be easy), got 3 follies on 1st scan and 10 little ones. By the 3rd scan tho (after extending my stimming over the weekend) I had 10 follies and got 8 eggs on EC. I'm sure you will have a lot more to come. I worried just as much as you too, but really try not to. 
*
Sweetie *- how are you lovely? Coping okay I hope. Hang on in there, i'm sure Thurs will bring positive news  

*Tatti / Mandy* - how are your 2ww's going? Tatti, can't be long before OTD. Hope you're not going too . Keeping everything crossed ... for all of us      

*Claire *- exciting! you're about to start. I know its an anxious time, but try not to think about your past tx's (easier said, I know) and focus on this one. Before you know it you'll be heading into the 2ww and that's enough to send anyone , so best to rest up now 

*Laura *- what happened at your fu? I'm sure I must have read it but last week seems to have been a bit of a blur for me now. Oh yeah, I think they were suggesting IUI isn't that right? I think your decision to go down the ICSI (was it ICSI - sorry for being so rubbish) is definitely the way to go. They just have to keep a good watch on your response. When will you start your next tx then, do you know yet?

*Stephy* - sorry you're having such a nightmare with AF not showing. I remember how annoying it was waiting for her to show after my mmc. You want to move on but until it shows up you feel a bit in limbo. Hopefully the hospital can help though if its not showed up by the time of your fu. Not long now for that. 

*Cassie* - hey lovely lady. how's things with you? seems like you've been having a tough time of it. It will get easier, i'm sure of it. It just takes time. I think its good that you're talking to your GP about it, that you're having acupuncture and thinking about counseling. These are all positive things, and it will help you get back in control. Its understandable that your dh doesn't want you to keep going through this pain, but i'm sure he'll come round in time. He'll be hurting too, but is likely more worried about you so maybe don't think that he doesn't care about it anymore. I'm sure he does, he just cares about you and your well being more. Keep talking about it, even if its just to us. It all helps clear the head. 

*Lisa16 -* which scan was it you were having today? I've lost track. Your headaches sound nasty though. Hope you're getting good rest in between appointments. Not long now ...

jingle, twang, tcardy, kirsty and anyone i've missed  and 

*AFM* - Well i'm 3 days into this 2ww lark and so far its been uneventful, which is a good thing  Well apart from having a wee  moment yesterday. Had a bit of crazy 5 minutes (lashing out at poor dh who's been nothing but amazing with me) and that, coupled with a spot that had appeared on my nose decided it meant AF was coming - only 2 days after ET   Anyway, realised that I was being daft (i'm now blaming the after affects of all the recent drugs, anxiety and fear) and soon forgot about it. Since then i've been fine. I've been looked after by dh all weekend which was bliss, but a tad boring for him I suspect, and today had a marathon Mad Men watching session (which is v. good). I'm meeting a friend for coffee tomorrow which will get me out of the house. So far, so  PMA is still strong    Long may it continue ... x

 to you all x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks gg, not long and illbe joining you  

Glad you're coping ok! I've had a big spot come up in-between my eyes like a horn! I'm blaming it on stress!

I've had bad af Like cramps I wonder if it's th crinone gel, don't remember getting them b4?! X

Been getting really bad af like cramps


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Star - best of luck honey,  Been through fet myself so know the anxieties so sending you    and   .  Hope it's all great news tomorrow   

GG - well done on getting ahead of the   , never easy in the 2ww.  Keep at it hon.

Lisa(Jesse) - aid it in email but again, good luck for tomorrow at fu.

Love to everyone else.

Claire xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Claire Hun, did all your embies survive thaw?

Good luck tomoz Jesse x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

thx for the good luck star, miley, claire, kitten and cassie  and anyone not mentioned. not holding my beathe for anything tho. we will see.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Wow I have had so many pages to catch up on!!! I really need to start reading over the weekends!!!

*Jesse (lisa)- * Good Luck for tomorrow evening! I have everything crossed for you! I have put the CD on my Ipod but not had chance to have a listen yet, Was going to try to do it tonight but, Again haven't had the chance. I have decided to do Weight watchers after three failed attempts at the Low Carb thing, I'm just not made for it!!!  I like crisps too much!!! lol So weight watchers is the way forward for me!!! I'll keep you posted.

*Claire*- I think (well I hope) That I should be starting around the 8th September! I should be gettin my protocal friday so I should be able to go up and collect on tuesday (fingers crossed!). If its catherine that you see you will be fine, She is really lovely. She looked after me last week, and done my needle teach on our first cycle. She is one of the senior nurses so knows her stuff. The needle bgs that your given now are really nice too, like little breif cases now!! lol

*GG*- FU was a bit of a knightmare, Wanted me to go backwards and do IUI, but we have decided to go for ICSI again (well done for remembering!). I got a bit worked up as Mr Al-Shawaf was a bit rude and not very nice at all. I see Catherine after and she is great so I felt much better after that. I'm just waiting for an email now to tell me what I can do and when, hopefully I'll be starting the first or second week of September. Like you said they will have to keep a VERY close Eye on me. I'm a little scared of gettin OHSS again, but have been made to promise DH that if I feel the slightest bit poorly then I need to do something about it.

*Sweetie*- How you holding up? Half way through. I spoke to my friend Mark ,he said its so common for anyone not to see a heartbeat that early, and it seems that Barts have a bit of a habbit of scanning about a week too early, your not the first people to have this happen, in fact your the third that I know of. Keep strong, i'm sure it will be fine for your munchkins!

*Miley & Lorny*- How are you both lovely Benfleet ladies? The weather has been pants here this weekend hasn't it??

*Star*- I know how you feel. They thawed my Snow babies on the day of transfer. They are fantastic at it so your in good hands. I had a 100% success rate and cried when we got the call to turn around, we were about 15 mins away from barts at that point!!!

*Tatti, Mandy, Lorny* -how are our lovely 2ww ladies?

*Kitten*- Hope you feel better soon! I miss you on here!

*Cassie*- How are you my lovely?

*TQ*- What happened with you? Did they not give you the emergency pager number? I would of called that and told them I WILL be coming in NOW!!

*Stephy*- How are you my lovely? I hope that nasty AF shows up for you soon!

*Lisa16*- How are you??

*jingle, twang, tcardy, kirsty * and anyone i've missed Big hugs!

*AFM*- I have had a mad busy weekend! I was good mother at my friends little ones christening yesterday, I was looking after her on saturday morning and managed to get covered in baby poridge! I loved every second of it!!! Yesterday was a very busy day as had to go with my friend and get the decorations sorted for after the church. It all looked very lovely, but it then only left me 25 mins to get showered wsh my hair shave my legs and dry str8en my hair and do my makeup! I managed it with seconds to spare!!! Trouble is DH now knows I can actually get ready that quick now so its a bit of a pain! lol.

Big hugs and baby dust to all!

XxX


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

Good luck today to* Star* and *Jesse (Lisa).* Hope everyone else is well?

*GG* - Have a nice day out today!xx

*Laura* - Hoping you hear some news about collecting your protocol soon

*Kitten* - Hope you are feeling better?

*Miley* - My appointment is 9.30 am on Wednesday so will probably still be sat there when you arrive. Didn't see you last week but was busy bogging at the lady in front of me and wondering if it was Lins (which it was!). Also had a migraine so didn't take much notice of what going on around me as quite spaced out. Will your DH be with you this time too? Do say hi though.xxxx

Hi to Stephy, Cassie, Lins, Tatti, Laura, Claire, Sweetie, Lorny, Mandy, TQ, Tcardy, Kirsty, Jingle - unfortunately I'm not as good as GG or Laura at remembering all your individual tx stages so just a general hope you are all well?!!! Have I missed anyone?x

AFM: Migraleve worked yesterday and no headache this morning either - will see how the day progresses!!

Have a good day 

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning Lisa, so sorry that you're getting bad headaches, not nice at all & if you're like me I get really grouchy when I get them!

I haven't slept for most of the night, feel so sick! Just waiting for a call to say if all ok or not :-( dp is snoring next to me! 

Hope everyone is ok, I'll do personals when I'm off next couple of days and on laptop as hard to read through all on here!

Hope 2ww's are all coping well, who's first to test? Xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Star888 - have everything crossed, it will all be fine think positive hun   
Jesse gl with Miss Tozer, hoep she can help xx
Laura, thanks hun, I keep reading the same, I guess it was just a shock to hear on the day, I am trying to keep positive that HB will be there this week, u would think Barts would scan a wk or two later if this is the case, although I did bring my appt forward to last wk it should have been this wk anyway    as thats when I originally booked it 

Hope everyone else is well, have had MS come and go, really bad weekend and was really rough yesterday morning but has eased right now, fortunately am not being sick just very very naueous, although heartburn was threatening this morning so downed some gaviscon   

Mel x


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning everyone!

Star - good luck today!

GG - glad all going ok for you now, i'm sure my crazy moment is yet to come but DP will probably disagree, lol!

Laura - im good thanks, weather definitely has been pants but i've just been lazing indoors until today!

AFM - ET went well on Sunday & got seen early, much to full bladders releif, lol! Not quite sure how i'm feeling right now, think I need to get the PMA back up but it's so scary! The nurse (Debbie) told me that I could do pregnancy test on 5th but then said could probably get away with doing it on 3rd as transferred at blasto. I think i'm gonna be too scared to do it all together!  

-x-


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies,

lisa16 glad you woke up without a headache, are you normally this bad or are the drugs making it worse?

Star what time will u get the call? wont be too long before you leave   they are doing just fine.

mel i hope the ms is a good sign hun and ur littles one/s are now doing well. only a couple of days untill your scan.

Laura, did u get ur protocal sorted out in the end? glad the chrstening went well, and baby poriage yum 

kitten are you feeling better today

hello to everyone else   

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

So sorry I've not been on lately. I'm visiting my mum as she had her follow-up yesterday from her lumpectomy. The surgery went well and they're very happy with the reconstruction of her breast. But the bad news is that the cancer has spread to her lympth nodes :-( So unfortunately she will need further surgery to remove all the lympth nodes in her armpit and then will probably need chemotherapy :-(

I'm so sorry to have fallen behind on messages. I have been reading everything on my phone and wanted to wish Star & Jesse/Lisa lots of luck for today wiv et & fu.

I'm heading home today so will catch up properly when I get home.

I keep going back and forth on whether this tx has worked. I had some pink spotting yesterday, just for one toilet trip, so am hoping that was implantation! Also had a few little cramps this morning. We're going to do a FR test on Friday when I will be 15dpo, although OTD is actually Monday but we've never held out that long!

Will catch up properly later xxx

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I am back still sore tum and bum   

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy, so sorry the news is not better for yor mum, at least one things is delt with and hopefuly the removal of the nodes wil be done soon.my aunt has just gone through all that and coldnt remove one of them as it was too close to the vein. but she had it in the womb. she sailed through chemo and radio and  1 year down she is clear. so good luck to your mum.

wow ur 2ww is sailing by so fast. i so hope its a good sign this pink stuff, and  get that bfp at the weekend   i just so hope its worked fro you both.

kitten glad ur feeling better even if ur sore, hopefully that pain goes away, r u on anything to help with it

Lorny, glad et went well, did u have 1 or 2 back? the 2ww madness will settle in, always does hun. i guess that is what we are here for.

star any news yet, i guess u would have heard if there was a problem.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Both survived and both grade 1. 1 is 8 cells and 1 is 10. On our way 

So relieved! I was close to breaking down! 

Kitten - thanks 

X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i knew it, i was close on one being a 12 or 14 cell and maybe by time u get there it will.
well done for making great ebmies hunny


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun im sooo pleased for u    letus no when ur pupo xx

mornin everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What have I missed whats wrong with mandys mum


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh well af has come 3 days early, well according to ff it has to me no idea lol. back to a 26 day cycle again.

kitten she had to have test done on a lump i think that is right.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OH hope all is ok 

well I missed a lot while I was off yesterday, a collegue's mum died   , a lady who has a account collapst with her apendix in our shop.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I am now pupo with twins ladies  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

fab tastic news star hun i will    they stick for the long haul xxx  rest up and take it easy and let dp pamper u xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Woo hoo Star!  2 lovely strong embies.  Welcome to being PUPO    Sounds like you had a pretty anxious night so i'm really pleased it worked out so well.  Make sure you rest up!  

Mandy - i'm sorry to hear things haven't gone quite as simply as you hoped with your mum's treatment.  Hope you're managing to cope with it all okay.  I'm sure her treatment/recovery and your pupo status will all work out well. Thinking of you    Exciting that you're testing so soon.  I think i lost track of when you became pupo.  Good luck with that       

Lorny - yay to being pupo hun.  I thought you might be able to test early, and as it turns out on the same day as me    Scary indeed x

Kitten - hope you feel better soon hun  

Laura - that's exciting that you're starting again soon.  I've got the Zita West CD too, it quite good but I find it really difficult not to drift off thinking about other stuff.  We live on a really noisy road which doesn't help.

Lins - how are you lovely?  Not heard from you for a while.  Hope all is okay at home and with stimming.  

Hi to everyone else.  More perso's later or tomorrow but thinking of you all.  It makes this journey so much easier having each other's support.  Awh (i'm having a moment)  

Right ladies, i'm off.  I'm running a bit late.  Will catch up again later on today.  Much love ...

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon

Star Congrats honey   

Stephy hi hon 

GG hi honey

I can not belive that this time next week I will be in 2nd day off stimms


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

star thats fantastic, well done your now pupo!!!    

mandy, i may be having ec nx wk, got another scan tomorrow as only 3 follies but hopefully will have more and they will have grown 

lisa 16  yes dh coming but will defo say hello. that was my 7 day on stimming also so we may both be having ec nx wk 

jinglebell how are you?

stephyandmatt  how you doing hun?

gg thanx huni yes hopeuflly i will have that many when do ec, take it easy and that 2ww wait will fly by. 

tatti/kitten how you feelin hun? 

sorry if missed anyone but lots of


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

star, wow its going quick, not long and u b pupo xxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

typed wrong name


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

who did you mean


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star congrats on being pupo hun, hope they are super sticky. good luck for the 2ww.

lisa
xxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

u kitten sorry im losing the plot big time


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't worry hun you wait till next week I  will be


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey miley andkitten im fine thanks chicks    im gettin really excited bout my follow up but nervous that they will tell me to lose weight, i have really been good lately but dont seem to have shifted any weight   

anyways how r u guys doin? xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

your a string bean    how could you have put on weight , I have af belly    fatty boom boom


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry I've been AWOL but life has changed
so much now full time mum to 2 rushing around sorting
out school things for megan.  We had to go to ipswich on Sunday ready to see
cafcass worker yesterday at 9 megan had to talk to her alone and tell her what had happened and tell her were she wants to live mum was meant to be there but she didn't bother she told social worker she doesn't want anything more to do with children can't
show them any love etc.  Cafcass lady phoned her last night to explain that megan will stay with us she didn't ask how she was just complained about me.


Star congratulations on being pupo

gg how you doing on 2ww

miley laura lisa kitten tcarcy clomid cassie
Jesse everyone hope all ok

afm beginning to feel uncomfortable now very worried cyst has grown
as pain has been bad at times will know tomorrow I hope
they tell me when ec will be started down reg on 28july
and stims on 17 aug

hugs

Lindsey xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Lins, hopefully reason u ahve been in pain is because u have some nice follies growning. if all is going to plan ec should be monday  good luck fro scan tomorrow hunny xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

How can people do that to there children   

Lins hope all is ok otherwise


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten u make me chuckle hun    but im far from a string bean lol im more of a fat juciy melon haha  

can i please have some af dances cz i really want to bring it on xx

lins u sound like u have had a load of stress hun ,just hope u get things sorted b4ur 2ww


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888 *- That's fab news! 2 really good embies. Congrats on being PUPO!

*Kitten 80* - My mum has breast cancer. She had the lump removed from her breast a couple of weeks ago and they did reconstruction to the breast to make it look normal again. That all went well, but they also took a biopsy from the lympth nodes which has come back positive for cancer. Which means it has spread :-( So she'll need another op to remove the lympth nodes and then chemotherapy and radiotherapy.

*stephyandmatt* - I hope af arrives soon for you.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

there you go 

Can I have some for sunday please   

Oh So sorry Mandy   I hope she recovers sweete


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten        hope it comes on time. mine came 3 days early lol i didnt want it to come incase i was scanned today, oh well.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

My fu is now earlier  was ay 7.30 and now its at 6pm, she had 2 cancelations  thank god lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten this is for u hun           hope that helps u

mandy im so sorry to hear bout ur mum i really hope she is ok and gets better   

jesse hope u get on ok at ur follow up hun, great news its been brought forward xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Jess hope FU go's ok and you get funding


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

thx setphy, urs aint long now is it. kin also went on to tell me the appointment i had booked for the 16th of september has been changed to the 9th of december, so that changed from the 1st of july to the 16thseptember to the 9th od december i sure hope u ladies dont get urs changed too.

Kitten i wont get funding hun i really aint holding my breath for that at all, i think they will just say i have had my goes at that is it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for AF dances not looking forward to the dildo came up there when it does arrive ewwww


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Mandy sorry to hear about your mum, really hope she recovers well x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Stephy for you ...         

Kitten for you ...


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening All

*Mandy* - I hope your Mum fights this as well as she did her breast cancer. Sounds like she will - thoughts are with you at this worrying time. Hope your 2ww is going okay otherwise.xx

*Star* - Well done you!! When is your OTD?

*Lins* - Is your scan tomorrow your day 9 or 11 scan? Mine is day 9 and I am back on Friday for Day 11. Last time I had tx I had the same scan dates and they did my EC the following Tuesday. I had really bad pains last time and they had 21 eggs out of me - felt like I was carrying a baby elephant in my ovaries by time of EC!!!

*Lorny* - Congrats - hope 2ww goes smoothly. I think I wouldn't be able to resist testing on the 3rd (but I am impatient!!)

*Jesse (Lisa)* - I used to get bad headaches years ago (pill related) and then stopped since came off it 6 years ago, so these are definitely medication related. Been okay today though! Don't think humidity of the weather helps either and it was a bit yesterday

*Stephy* - Hope your Af arrives soon

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all having a good evening

Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

well i had my FU and unless pct say yes whoch so far they have not said yes to anyone ( according to miss tozer) i wont be going back to Barts unless i get £3000. she said i make good embies and normally a few  of them she said to tryhe flare protocal, which will mroe then likey help, she said i cold do a  sp last cycle but as LP worked for me on my first go they stuck to it.

so if anyone has a spare £3000 let me know 

lins, lisa and miley good luck for your scans tomorrow

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - seems like there are some positives to be taken from your meeting. It's good that she thinks your embies are good quality, and that sp could help. And hey there always has to be a first PCT case so don't give up hope on that front just yet. Lots to think about but hopefully you didn't leave   Is there no way for you to raise the money?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Helo GG i can have either 1 cycle with barts or 2 goes of embryo adoption. i would love another ivf cycle. u knwo when soemthing is telling u itw ill work well that is the feeling i had plus i would have a few months to recover form the last one well 6 months as i wold try untill jan. i cant get a loan as i am not working atm even tho i have money comin gin to pay a loan but no emplyment.
so we will just have to see how it goes i guess. i will hang about on here as i feel at home here if its ok with everyone, but its unlikey i will have any more tx at barts  and it was sad walking away as all other times i walked away with hope.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning All

Jesse (Lisa) - how you feeling today about everything? Can I also asked why you were quoted £3k - thought it would be dearer? Hope you are okay?xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - I think there is still hope Hun. And of course we want you to hang around. You're an important part of this thread and have a lot of knowledge of tx and Barts but more importantly you're v supportive. Things will work out for you I'm sure, you've just got a few things to work out and on this thread you've got good friends who will support you.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all 

Jess I am    that pct let you have a go, please stay   

Hi lovely ladys   

Now does anyone no if barts do scans on saturdays?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jesse - of course we want you to stay around! It wouldnt be the same without you!   I really hope you can get that money together, or sort something out.  Haveeard of the egg donation thing where you donate eggs and get a free cycle or is that not an option for you?

Morning all hope you all ok, big up to all my 2ww girlys! Im on day one and going mad already! I want to go shopping but have no car at the mo! So today is a duvet day


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

whats pct?


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning Star - i'm going slowly   on this 2ww.  Keep having unexpected wobbles.  Yesterday had a very slight cramp in the evening and got a bit emotional, convincing myself that af is coming  .  it passed though, and i'm fine again.  There's no reason for me to think negatively, but its hard not to analyse every little thing.  New day though, new PMA  .  PCT is Primary Care Trust, so the body that pays for our NHS tx's. 

Kitten - don't know if they do scans on Sat hun.  Why you ask?  

Good luck Lins, Miley, Lisa6 on your scans today.  Be funny if you all meet up.  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all well today.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh its only because next saturday is my day 7 which on my protacal I have to have scan but I thought it would be friday anyway I just wanted to see as me mummy is coming with me


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Kitten - yeah I reckon it will be Friday.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whoo hoo I am so excited


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

girls - i've lost the notification of new posts to threads (you know, under the logo) and its driving me mad.  I have to go searching for this thread every time I want to see how everyone is doing, rather than the link just being there for me to click on.  Any one, got any idea how I can switch it back on again.  Or how I can contact the webmaster for this site, to ask them


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

i'm excited for you too hun.  It's come round quick hasn't it!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

click on 'notify' on tabs at bottom or top of page, and you'll get an email everytime someone updates sending a link straight to page.

see where it has  REPLY  'NOTIFY'  MARK UNREAD  SEND THIS TOPIC


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Star, i've done that.  Preferred the links at the top of the page though rather than an email every time.  Still its doing the job at the moment.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a pain in the ****


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies, your all so nice and yes i do feel at home here.

Star PCT is patience charted trust they are the ones that say who can have what, but i aint holding my breathe as i know they will say no. i have tried to see my gp today but no appointments to see if he can contact them as miss tozer would be willing to support me for extra funding.

lisa16 its £3000  as i only need IVF and i have enouh drugs here for 2 full cycles so i wouldnt need to buy them saving £1000. just a shame i don tknow anyone that needs drugs to help both of us out.

i would like to do this flare cycle just to see what difference it would do. if i didnt respond well i could cancel/get refund as its my choice. 

GG keep positive hun  cramps are normal and a good sign hunny.

lisa16,milly and lins good luck for yor scans today.

Kitten i also recon they will scan u friday, they only do ET at weekend.

how is everyone else doing?  

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh that could mean that I might have et on a sat or sun becase all going well I should be ready cd 10 which would be next scan day which is a tuesday so ec would probably be thursday hoping to go blast tho    oh actully if they do getto blast that would be a tuesday.


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning ladies, sorry I have been absent for a while, so much to catch up on...

I'm late in getting dressed this morning, as need to wash my hair and be out the door in about half hour, so a quick one today....

Mandy - I'm sorry to hear about your Mum's cancer spreading, I'm sure they've caught it in time and can remove it before it spreads anymore. What a hard time for you at the moment, on top of being Pupo. I hope you are hanging in there   

Star - congratulations on being Pupo with twins, fabulous news   

Hi to Kitten, Cassie, Stephy, Lisa, GG, Lins, Lisa16, Sweetie, Claire, Jool, Twang, Jingle, Laura, Lorny, Miley, Tcardy, Kirstyboo, Bellini, Suzia and all other Barts Ladies.

AFM, 2ww hasn't been too bad so far. I've had no signs, which I suppose is not necessarily a bad thing. I'm just trying not to think about it. OTD on Saturday, so not long now, I'm getting really nervous about testing, don't think I'll be able to look a the stick, will have to get DH to read it    

Will try and catch up later

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Tatti my love I am sure it will be a BFP


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Tatti - wow, not long now.  I'm glad you've had a relatively uneventful 2ww, better than sending yourself   Good luck on Sat, i'm sure it will be the result we are all hoping you get - a bfp!!  Keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can not controll my excitment guys    flippin hormoans


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Hope you are all okay laides? Congrats on the 2ww ladies - some of you are nearly at test date I see!!

Jesse (Lisa) - PCT is primary care trust (I work for the NHS so know this one!!). What are your next steps now then? Are you wiating to hear from PCT re: funding or are you going ahead with embryo domnation if you get the call with a match? Any timescales for hearing back from the PCT? Please stay around - will you be coming to Lakeside meet at end of September too?

My scan okay'ish - had to have more bloods again!! Slow growers this time though. Think it is because they decreased my stimming dose for Ssturday and Sun to 150 (they were being cautious due to 21 egg collection last time!, which was put back up to 225 Monday! Not paid off though and have tiddlers at 10 & 11 when I was at 15 at this stage last time. Not to worry - will probably just have to stim for longer they think. Quite a few there and some smalls so back on Friday for another scan

Met Miley (Dawn) and her DH but was gone before Lins arrived. Mobbed in there but was for info day

Dawn - I looked out for you after I left path lab and saw you at Fenchurch (well the back of you) running for the train!!! How did you get on with the nurse? What are the plans and What time is your scan on Friday? Please don't worry too much - everyone is different as we said and hard as it is, try not to comapre yourself to your sister / others. Hope you are okay. If you want to pm me then do so and I can give you my mobile number if you want to chat or text.xxxxx

Lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

kitten u ok hun

Lisa16 many thx i have to honest i didnt know what it stood for i made it up as it sounded right lol well i really dont think we will get extra funding so have ordered blood grop tests fro dh so once we know that the clinic can work on a match and once that is done we will have our first go at donor, if by time we have that we hear and donor don work then we will have another go if we get funding, if we hear after or its too late then we have made our decision. i am hoping to go to cz in october not sure f dates depends on af, thougth it came yesterday then its stopped today doing the same thing so somewhee between 10th and 20h lol

lisa dont worry about stimming longer u will get somenice good mature eggs this time again hopefully not as many as 21 but 10 to 15 would be nice.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess I am groovy


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

jesse(lisa) please stay around all your messages are so supportive even tho ive only been on here a short while you do make a difference 

lisa16 was so nice to meet you and you made me feel so much better, i am such a worrier but feel bit more positive now, my scan is 9.40 fri wot time is yours?  will you get your blood results back then?  oh yes we run for the train as dh had to get to work, bet that didnt look good from behind!!!   ill send my number so we can tx and chat, 

not long for you girlies on 2ww just spoke to lorney and shes stressing so much told her to relax.

hi to everyone else will do personals later and catch up love to you all


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone gonna be up barts eaither monday or next friday?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peeps do you think its ok to take nerofine with my tablets my wisdom tooth is coming thought and it hurts


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

jesse4ever - i'm sure things will work out for you, something is bound to change for the better.   

Hi everyone on 2ww, i'm oficially crazy now....had a wobble & a few tears in front of my manager yesterday afternoon, lol! And today i've turned into paranoid pete & worrying about every little twinge, but i have had period type pains today & spotting so I think every right to be a bit worried   Got to get through an interview for promotion tomorrow which I really don't want to go for at the mo, grr!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well!!  

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lorny hope spotting is imolantation hon   

I ve taken some nerofine I cant stand the pain arrrrr


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

aww don't blame you, wisdom teeth are a killer!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I will just take paracemol when I am impregnated by barts


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies

So much happening so quickly on here!!

Kitten - you're cracking me up!  You seem like you're on such a hyper    Hope the pain goes- had all my wisdom teeth taken out at 19, so didn't go through all that   

Lisa (Jesse) - hi hon.  Think you have a plan well and truly sorted with several options at the mo.  Don't you dare go anywhere... you're my oracle right now   

To all on 2ww -    and hoping you're not all going too   .  HATE the 2ww!!

Mandy - so, so sorry to hear about your Mum's cancer spreading, but am    that as they've caught it early it will all be ok.  The chemo etc will be hard for her (and you to see her go through that) so    to you.

Hi to everyone and Star congrats on being pupo with twins   .

Jingle - how are you hon?  Haven't heard much from you lately.

AFM- just waiting to go up to Barts tomorrow and get schedule, so no news here.  Will update tomorrow eve.

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and avoid the work I brought home with me today   
Love Claire xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Jesse (Lisa)* - It sounds like a pretty solid plan to me and that you have resigned yourself to the fact no more funding will be made available (but at least you have another option). Hope you get sorted - please stick around and keep us updated. I am not overly worried about stimming for longer as would rather it be right and glad they were cautious this time rather than possibly giving me OHSS!!xx

*Kitten* - I think pain killers are okay up until ET aren't they? At this rate I might be up there next Monday if they want to scan me again - will let you know after Friday's appointment

*Lorny* - Try not to over analyse everyting (so much easier said than done, I know). It will probably do you good to have something else to focus on (interview and work) otherwise you drive yourself mad reading all sorts into every twinge, boob pain, knicker surprise (or lack of them). There is no right or wrong way for your body to react in this 2ww and all could be positive or negative signs. I have been preganant twice and both times were completely different in that first 6-8 weeks (before miscarrying) - one pregannacy sickness and boob pains, other preganancy not a thing! So I just try to go with the flow now and not think about it by keeping my mind occupied doing other things. And in a couple of weeks (when I am hopefully on 2ww and going insane) I shall read this sensible post back to myself and try to take heed!!!!

*Dawn (Miley)* - No worries, was lovely to meet you and finally start putting some faces to names of ladies on here. I am 9.30 again so will see you Friday!! Is DH coming again? Could always get a coffee afterwards but don't know that he would want to sit and listen to ladies talking about the indignities we have to suffer as part of tx!!!

Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pain has gone whoop whoop    I love nurerfin swer thats spelt wrong   

Lisa its a bit late if not ah   

Claire this is me normal hon


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nurofen.xxxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Kitten - Then can I have a bit of your     please?

Lisa16 - I've always had to extend stimming and you'll be amazed at the difference a day or 2 extra can make   .


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Claire - not overly concerned, would rather it be monitored carefully and done when right which is what Barts appear to be doing with me. Just hoping to get to ET this time.xxxx
Is it just schedule and meds you are collecting tomorrow? When do you start?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah Thank you Lisa   

Claire you may share my madness


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

well pct have contacted my doctor or should i say sent  a letter so i am guess its a no. waiting to find out now 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lorny - if it makes you feel any better, i'm going   at the moment too.  I just feel like    I can't explain symptoms really other than in my head i'm being irrational (p'd off about stupid stuff), the way I get prior to AF showing up and i'm so scared that its not happened for us (again)  .  I know I shouldn't be thinking like this and should be positive but its just so hard.  Oh dear, I should be trying to support you, but hoping in showing my   you won't feel like you're going through it alone.  It does sound like you could be having implantation bleeding though.  Stay positive, and i'll try too      

Miley - I hope you're okay.  How did your scan go lovely?  There's still time for things to improve if not so well.  On my second scan they found 1 more follie (so I only had 4 in total) but by the time the third scan came I had quite a few more.  Glad you had Lisa16 there for support as well as dh.  When I had my scan Cassie was in the waiting room and it was really nice.  

Lisa16 - glad you're staying positive.  

Lisa(Jesse) -   


Hi to everyone else    I'm off to lie on the couch for a while and watch a rubbish film.  See if I can get out of this daft slump i've got myself into.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG   come on girl think    thoughts thats the key to success


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG where has that             gone, the 2ww drives u nuts into thinking all sorts, even if its worked u would not know. some ppl have cramps, others have nothing, and after 3 cycles come to the terms with its all down to the bloody crione gel. so get that          head back on and be happy ur pupo, its not over untill u see red and u dont. try and keep positive as it will help too. not long to go now hun 

AFM have an appointment with GP at 4.30 to find out but i really think its a NO.  

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess Iam    its good news hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies  

Mandy I'm sorry your mum is going through a tough time and hope  that when the glands are removed that's an end to it.  I hope  your 2ww brings a happy ending for you and your friends.  I'll keep thinking positive thoughts for you all.      

All the 2wwers please be positive I know it's easier said than done but try as it'll make you feel better. Here's some vibes for you all.                            That means you too Lovely GG!   

Kitten glad you seem to be firing on all cylinders today and as nutty as ever.    

Lisa (Jesse) I hope  they have given the go ahead and if not I'm sure your other plans will go smoothly.    

Lisa 16 keep going it'll be OK on the day!    

Miley Same applies to you it'll be OK too!    

Claire you'll be starting before you know it!    

Hi and  to everyone else.  

I'm still waiting to hear from Bart's!  No surprises there then!   Having a better day today and I thought I'd like to make you all jealous but I think I might be going on a Caribbean cruise in 2012!    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

up your bum Cassie thats not fare that your going with out us


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww Cassie that is great news hunny, what a lovely holiday. what islands u going to?

now seams silly wellwhat ever the outcomeis if final so so appealing it, so i am guessing its a big fat no. i am actually upset because i would love a go again with a sp. oh well wil have to just come to term with er will never have a biologial baby together, its hard to deal with, as cassie knows too.

i do wonder some pppl are just so lucky and some unlucky and i think i have come to conclusion i am in the unlucky one. others have all the luck and me we 0.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess      

And some of the lucky wons don't deserve it , but you do and cassie 

Cassie take us with you pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

GG - thanks hun, it is good to know i'm not the only   one & that also brought a   to my eye, how sad am I lol.

Cassie - I am sooooo jealous!! Could really do with a holiday to focus on, I really want to go to the carribean!

-x-


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa (Jesse) it aint over till the fat lady sings! I'm not doing that yet!   and if Miss Tozer is willing to support you then she may have a better influence than your GP when talking to the PCT.  Get back to Miss Tozer if it's a no and see what happens then.  I think you'll make a wonderful mum no matter how you end up with children.    

Kitten I wouldn't be able to squeeze you in my suitcases as I take enough to sink a battleship and there would be no room with the kitchen sink and all!      

Not sure about all the destinations ladies but know we start off in Barbados and go to St Maartens and Jamaica and end up in the Azores and then final destination Dover!

Lorny You'll get there just keep taking it easy and be pampered.    I'm lucky I went to the Caribbean 9 years ago but to the Dominican Republic it was beautiful and I lost lots of weight from the heat alone! We were invited to see my cousin get married and we used the money from our wedding presents to go as we had got married in the May. When we went it was the October and was hurricane season but we didn't see any and only had a half hour rain fall all holiday!  
Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

we are going to egypt


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

A very dear collegue has just left it was her last day


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the pep talk Lisa(Jesse). I'm working on PMA   Feeling a bit better.   Good luck with your appt, hope it's good news for you


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten Egypt looks lovely my brother and his family have just come back from there. I hope you enjoy it there. Whereabouts are you going to?  

GG it's good that you're getting your PMA back keep it up!     

Love n  Cassie


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well its all talk atm but sham el and a 5 star hotel lovely


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Sounds good to me hun.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Cassie, have done lots of the Carribean on cruises, but not all the destinations you're going to - sounds fantastic!  I've been to St Maartin - lovely!  Would love to go to Barbados.  So pleased you've something to look forward to.

Kitten - I stayed at the 4 Seasons in Sharm, is that where you're staying?  The weather is fantastic and the hotels are good standard.  Hope you get to go.

Now I've got back from Florida, I have no holidays booked, which is causingme nervous ticks.  We akways have at least 2 hols booked, but as we don't know the outcome of icsi we can't book (I personally wouldn't fly if pg) so although we have 2 weeks off at Xmas, we won't be able to book here or abroad until we know the outcome by end of Oct.  Small price to pay though, eh?  Hoping we'll be stuck in UK   

Lisa16 - Yes, tomorrow is schedule, drugs, needle teach and dh and I have to have HIV etc bloods done.  I assume we also need to do the forms too.  Should be starting 8th Sept!

Lisa (Jesse) - How did you get on... am so hoping for good news for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ladies on 2ww - being    and    is normal, not nice, but totally normal.  Heaven knows how    Kitten will be on her 2ww   

Love Claire xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Claire     I shall put my picture up saying warning


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Thanks, we'll appreciate that!     Love it!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kitten - Not heard "up yer bum" since the film 'Wish you Were Here' in the 90's. Love it!!!!
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I like me old sayins


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI all

well the answer is NO they turned me down just like i thought. 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh sorry Lisa - hope you are okay, still not nice to hear even if you were expecting it. Did they give a reason? Plan B it is then.xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh no what did the actully say hon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry to hear that jesse x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

This is the letter typed from the doctors.

Thank you for your recent letter requesting funding approval for the named patient for a fourth cycle of IVF.

The North East London Reproductive Medicine Gidence, which we must follow, sets out a maximum of three NHS funded cyles of treatment. Our triage panel discussed wheather there were grounds for exceptionally in this patient and felt that the information provided does not indicate any clinical exceptionality in this case.

We were sympathetic to the fact that of the three cycles of ivf treatment, the first resulted in a pregnancy but unfortunatly the foetus died at 18 weeks and the other two were not sucessful; however the guidance must be applied to all requests fairly.

We appreciate this will be a disappointment; however, we have to look at everyobe fairly and ensure that each patient in the same patient group has equal access to the resources avaliable to us.

We also felt that it was inappropriate for Barts and the London fertliity Centre to ask that you approach the PCT for funding for this fourth cycle in the knoledge that we have to adhere to the North East London Reproductive medicine Guidence as they have to, and that any request outside the guidnce would need to be supported with evidence if exceptionalty direct from clinicians at the Fertility centre at Barts abd the London and not from the GP.

Ectract from our Difficult Decision Policy-

*Definitions of criteria on exceptionaltiy

*Exceptionaltiy is essentially an equity issue that is best expressed by the question: `On what grounds can NHSBD justify funding this patient when others from the same patient group are not being funded?`

We use the following policy on exceptionality (taken from "Priority setting managing individual fundin request"):

We do not offer treatment to a named individual that would not be offered to all patients with equal clinical need.

In making a good case for special consideration, it needs to be demonstrated that the patient is:


*significantly different tot he general population of patients with the condition in question.*
*likey to gain significantly more benefit from intervention than might be expected from the anerage patent with the condition.*
The fact that a treatment is likey to be efficaciousfor a patient is not, in itself a basis for exceptionality.This is the letter i recieved from my GP today, I did not mention nothing that Barts had told me to contact the PCT i did this myself.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

At least they gave some reasons for their decision, rather than a flat no. I know it is still not what you wanted to hear though. Focus on your plan B and give that your time and energy now - after having a little break and some time to yourself.xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesse it's so bloody unfair makes me angry sending
you hugs good luck with next plan have you thought about egg sharing a lot
of clinics offer free treatment for the donar

Cassie 2012 just checked diary and i'm free so can join you on cruise

Kitten when do you want me for your holiday

lisa tatti miley lorny star claire jingle and all hope all ok

Afm scan went well back up on Friday so must be getting
close uped gonal f to 300 lining 9.6 lots of
follies feel very sore but not complaining 

Love
Lindsey xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

i am too old for egg share i am 39  or i would try it.

lins good luck friday hun xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Oh Lisa (Jesse), I'm sorry hon.  I can hear the disappointment in your posts.  Even though you had a strong suspicion that the answer would be no, it is understandably hurting you.  Massive hugs to you babe.  It's not the end of the road though honey, you have cz, so focus on that now.

Lins - glad scan went well and hoping that Fri you'll be told you're ready   

Love Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Claire, tbh i am really disappointed. i make good embies, yeah i knwo i have this EA if i can travel out there (used to be agraphobic and not been futher then wickford for 4 years) so its not as easy as lots of u think it might be for me anyway, expecially as i will have to go out on my own. i just wished i had the spare cash.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Jess   I no they gave you reasons but that letter was rather snooty wasn't it, it was as if they were saying how dare you ask for more bit like pliver twist   , Plan B it is then hon and we will be here for you every step of the way   because we love you   

Hi Cassie how are you my love   

Lins its probably looking at about 2012 as well so a double holiday for you that year   

Hi Claire hon how are you 

Hi Lisa


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Morning Lovely Ladies  

I started posting a reply and the stupid computer shut down!    

Lisa (Jesse) I'm sorry it wasn't better news.  It may still be worth speaking to Miss Tozer again.  I'd start saving from now and by the time you're ready to take the next step you may have enough to decide to have a further go at Bart's.  I think you should be very proud of yourself for getting to and from Bart's each time and maybe if you extend your journeys a little it will help your situation further.  

Kitten I'm ok hun, Bart's haven't got back to me yet re the counselling or fu!  I had a not so bad day yesterday and so far so good today too although if anyone talks to me about things the tears  will come!  

How are you anyway?  

I'll get charged extra baggage if I take you and Lins in my suit cases and there wont be enough room for all my toot that I normally take with me!!   

GG how are you doing hun?  

2wwers I hope  you're not going too crazy  at the mo!  

Hi and  to everyone and here's hoping  that you're all well.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie thats bad tri and ring them again I bet its that bloomin receptionist


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I emailed them and was hoping  that I wouldn't need to speak to anyone as I keep getting upset everytime I talk about it.  They haven't even had the decency to reply to it!  I know they're very busy but until I'm discharged they have a duty of care.  

Are you bored at work today?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am bored everyday at work   

Have you emailed leona? or have you an email for the councler


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I just mailed the general one!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

try leona she will understand


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I don't know if I want to try again! I need the help I think as I can't seem to get into my head it's not going to happen and I also need to learn how to cope and carry on as i'm finding it difficult.  I'll wait for DH to get up and then ask him if we have any post and if we have one from Bart's to open it and bring it with him. I'll leave it till Monday and if I haven't heard till then then I'll try emailing Leona. i don't want to speak over the phone about it as i'm still finding it difficult to talk without getting very upset.  

Have you had af show up yet? Once you have that you'll be up Bart's for your scan and then start stimming. Not long now till you'll be PUPO eh?!   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies,

well cassie like u i have to come to terms with never having ivf again which is really hard to deal with. I know i ahe the option of EA but for someone like me can also seam impossible. so its tak things slow. i am going to take a train to southend shich seams silly but its a start. from there i will try manchester and if i can get there then i know i can try getting to cz. i just might have to do it all slow and not in 1 day if that makes sence. see how i cope with trains here. as its a 2 hour flight, then  2 hour train ride so 4 hours traveling, dont sound a lot i know but like i said urthest i have been is wickford lol

Ladie si just want to say many thx for all ur support even tho i am not a barts lady any more, means a lot to me.

Claire hope all goes smooth tonight when u get ur schedual.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa (Jesse) I think you're marvellous for doing what you have done so far and you'll do it and you're right to take things slowly. If I could I'd do it with you.    Keep being brave it's doing you the world of good.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie, Jess I feel for you   and feel so bad that I have 2 more go's I no you to have had you 3 but I still feel for you and when you wish me luck and encurredge me it means alot.

Jess well done for getting on trains my love its all very daunting but you can do it


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Kitten and Lisa (Jesse)    

love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

girls

*Lisa(Jesse)* - hun i'm really sorry you didn't get the answer you were hoping for, although from what you were saying in your posts before your appointment I think it was what you were expecting. I fully appreciate that it doesn't make it any easier though. I agree you should focus on plan b, and start saving like mad because you never know, like Cassie says you may find you are closer to tx at Barts again. I really feel for you, and especially knowing about your anxiety with traveling too far from home. One step at a time and you'll get there. You've obviously got a lot to work out but take your time and don't panic yourself into doing too much too soon. You're a smart and determined lady though (which I v. much admire), and I know that you'll work this out. Just use us to help support you on your new journey. 

*Cassie *- its sounds like you're struggling too. I was saying to dh last night that people just don't really understand unless they've been there, and that probably goes for the receptionists. They are doing a job, they're not living the pain, stress and upset that IVF can bring so probably just don't really 'get it' when they get our emails. I agree with Kitten that you should email Leona, or Carol or whoever you feel you have a connection with and ask them to refer you, but have you tried contacted the counsellors directly? I've got the leaflet for the counsellors at Barts and there are a few options for contacting them, maybe try these as well:

Booking an appointment:

1. Telephone the counsellors on 020 7601 7084. Please leave your contact details if the answer machine is on and we will get back to you.

2. Ask any member of staff to refer you to us. They will fill in a referral form and we will contact you after we receive it.

They also have an email address: [email protected]

Good luck and let me know how you get on 

*Sweetie *- good luck today hun. Not sure what time your scan is booked in for but  that you've got some really good news. Thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all okay and getting through 2ww / scans / stimming etc.

AFM - so last night I had a total meltdown. OMG it was messy. Lots of  and snotty nose. I'd held it all in until dh got home and then I just lost the plot  I'd convinced myself that tx had not worked. I knew the 2ww would be tough but I really believed this tx would be different that i would be fine whatever the outcome, no expectations. Well I was wrong. So went to bed with red eyes and a heavy heart (dramatic or wot?). Anyway woke today thinking that i'm not going to put myself through that level of  again. I'm not convinced its worked but until af comes or I get that bfn I just don't know, and no amount of crying about it is going to change anything. I wouldn't say i'm full of    but i'm not  either. Went out to meet a friend for coffee this morning and that really helped. We didn't talk about the tx, but it was good to get out of the flat. Anyway girls, sorry to moan on it helps to talk about it with people who understand.

Much love as always 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG, oh hun, i know how u feel, when is OTD now, it cant be much longer. i found 8 an d9 days past transfer really hard. but once day 11 came i was then scared to test, i wantd to keep the hope up. On my first cycle i was so sure it didnt work, i grabbed a normal can of drink, told myself it didnt work so i werent doing no harm. few days later got a bfp. ivf is so hard and what dont help is you have these little embies put back so u cant understand how it can fail.

on the pct funding, even tho i told myself they will say no, but i said that in hope i was wrong. i aint cried over it as i guess i didnt get my hopes up. i am now trying to look forward. and i will take a c2c to southend maybe tomorrow and work my way from there. get active and maybe it wont be as bad as it seams. ig i can o that then maybe traveling to cz wont be so bad, i guess if i used this other clinic no trian rude as clinic is 15 mins from airpot but waiting list is long. and i wont be matched that great. this other clinic match well. i can fly into it but it stops is prague and that can mean stops of upto 4 to 12 hours  

Mel good luck today hun, hope it brings better news.

Cassie if u want me to call for you and make u an appointment let me know i will do that.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning ladies - ive got lots of catching up to do!

Jesse - Its good you're looking at others options and staying positive and getting over the travelling issue will be really good for you.

Cassie - what is your next move?

Hows everyone else in 2ww? Im the last one I think so you ladies must alll be close to OTD! Ive only be 2 days and analysing everything already!

AFM - I went to bed at 11pm last night and woke up at 11am today! and yesterday I woke up at 8 then went back to sleep after 'this morning' till 1!

Why I am sleeping so much! Still too early so I guess its just sleep I needed to catch up on! I have had a banging headache since I woke up and not sure what I can take to budge it!

Hope you are all ok, Im off to pop down shops, have some lunch, then we have estate agent coming to take pics of our flat as we want to move into a house.  Then im back to work tomoz :-( booooo!!!

love to all xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - thanks lovely.  you always make me feel better.  OTD is next Friday so still a bit to go.  My meltdown came v. early but in someones i'm pleased because its meant i'm kind of resigned now.  Neither too positive or too negative.  Just a bit of nothing really.  I doubt it will last and i'm sure i'll have another   moment at some point.  Take each day as it comes I suppose. 

I hope your journey tomorrow works out well.  If you don't feel ready though, there's always another day.  You could do a trip into London (although I don't suppose that's v. challenging since you came here for tx), and we could meet for lunch / day out if you fancy it.  As for you cz decision, I can see why its tough.  Its a big decision so just think things through and see how you get on with your trips first.  Four hour stop over wouldn't be too bad.  Tad boring perhaps but read a good book, bite to eat at a restaurant, wee snooze here and there, bit of shopping and the time will pass, 12 hours though might be a bit harder to deal with on your own.  Like me, one day at a time


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

GG - I know exactly how you feel, I am trying to stay strong but I know Ill probs break down at some point.  It feels so much harder this time as I guess after the last one ending in MMC I feel I have more pressure for it to work.  I know what will be will be, but it doesnt stop you wanting it to work so much more the 2nd time!

I think we just need to try and stay strong 

Argh!! why cant we just fast forward to OTD! pants!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys i feel there is alot of need for alot of cyber hugs so here they r               and for those that r in the 2ww this is or u                

and for those that just need cheerin up this is for u                  i hope this helps wiv u all xx

as for me still no af    but have been havin lots of    wiv some of    and of course    lol


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Stephy - thanks for the cheer up i'm now   and   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all back from lunch

GG   it is tough the 2ww your head is all over the place I will be    for you

Ok I think we all need   

These drugs I am on are bloomin horrible peeps, I have a swollen tougn and gland , spots that are massive and when they exsplode you no    and hot flushes OMG    thats what my face looks like.

Stephy you minx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG many thx for the offer of help, where r u in london i can get to parts of london. i find barts easy now. but would love to meet u for lunch.

star his will worth for yo this time i have a really good feeling, and these will be supe sticky ones.

hi stephy, ur fu aint long now  

kitten when do u stop taking them

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tomorrow thank goodness I mean its scary swelling up


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - i'm in east London, but can meet you anywhere.  I'm happy to dart around on buses and tubes.  I can meet you off the train (where do you come into?) and then we can work out where to go.  Ooh exciting.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten that is good then, hopefully it soon go back to normal once ur stimming  

GG where in east london


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hackney but I doubt you'll want to meet there?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG i aint too far from there anyway lol, i used to wok not far from there myself. well wait untill ur have had ur OTD woldnt want u jumping on and off trains not yet anyway. and when u get a bfp then we can work soemthing out 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - sounds good.  Loving your    We can celebrate


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jesse - thanks for the positivity, really helps loads  

Anyone know what I can take for banging headache? Making me feel sick now! X

Hi steph hun, you coming to lakeside meet? 

B back on to catch up after estate agent has been and gone!


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Star - I think you can take paracetamol.  You can take that when pregnant so should be fine for 2ww.  Are you drinking lots of water too?  That should help.  Good luck with the estate agent.  We've got our place on the market, we also want to move to a house now.  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes you can have paracetamol hon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   Bloomin Perants why can they not keep an eye on there kids they just let them run riot and smash things in my shop arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I think PMT maybe


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun yer im pretty sure i will b there hun i cant wait will b good hey, and its also good cz then dp can bring me and go look round till im ready    lol  xx its on the 25th int it?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh yer thats coming soon


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you lot not talking to me


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Did someone say something


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

very lonely


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

What about the kids ransacking your shop?  I'm sure they'd chat to you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I booted there **** out


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww kitten im talkin to ya    dont feel lonely it will b lovely to meet u to and meet everyone xx

star when u went for fu did they re weight u even tho u were havein FET??


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Boooo i'm going to miss the meet up.  Oh well, next time.  Make sure you eat cake / drink (delete depending on circumstances) on me    Someone take a photo please x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

will do I love pics 

I am trying to organise lil sis wedding


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No steph I didnt get weighed hun!  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

were is a good bridle shop guys


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks for the posts GG, Kitten and Lisa (Jesse) and anyone I've forgotten!  

I may and may not go to the meet up as still not feeling like talking to anyone face to face at mo.  It's also busy month with birthdays and anniversary's etc!   

I'll let you all know nearer the time.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok honey    take your time I will always be here


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Cassie - did you try the numbers/email I sent you?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

cassie


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

wooooo woooooo i just see my ticker i have 12 days left till me fu im gettin scared now


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

your scared I have 3 days till stimms


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks ladies.    

GG I haven't yet but will email them on Monday so they have it for Tuesday if I haven't heard by then. Thanks for the info and I promise I'll let you know when I've heard.  You and the other 2wwers need to get some PMA back too so here goes.                            

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

god kitten that has come round so quickly hey but really fab to


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Back from Barts with drugs and start date of 7th Sept and baseline scan on 21st.  No real surprises on the drug front, Buresilin (sp?) and menopur.  Standard LP really.  Cannot believe how empty it was up there!  We had mneedle teach, blood tests done and collected drugs all within the hour!!!  Finally saw the guy on reception that people were talking about, seems competent and pleasant.

Have to pick up my letter for Ryanair about taking the drugs on the plane, when I go for baseline scan and drop in the consent forms then.

After my morning I had I am amazed it all went smoothly up there.  1st thing this morning my dentist appt was cancelled for tomorrow as my dentist has walked out.  They now can't see me in the holidays so it means time off work on Thurs grrr.
Then I managed to shut my car/house keys in the car boot!!  Had to call the AA to break into my car for me- was getting stressed as was at work (22 miles from home) and was on my way to station to get train to Barts.  Fortunately AA man arrived within 10 mins and scarily got into my car in about a minute!!  Still, I was very pleased he did.

So, it seems some of you ladies are having a tough time at the mo (understandably) so wanted to send    to you, especially Lisa (Jesse) and Cassie.  After my last attempt failed, we thought that was it for us too and I was devastated and found it so difficult to accept.  I was just so lucky that the PCT policy changed at the right time for me.  So never say never, but I do sympathise hugely with you both.

Hi to Kitten, Lisa16, GG, steph and all those I've missed (sorry) xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no I am not complaining


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Claire glad you have you drugs


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Sorry Star - didn't mean to miss you.

Meant to say that they didn't weigh me, despite saying they would have to.  I have lost 3 st for today, so I reminded them they had to weigh me and she said, she could see that there was no need   
Having an Indian tonight to celebrate   
Love Claire xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Claire - wow 3 stone.  That's impressive!


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, i have Just been hovering around lately, noticed steph's comment re 12 days to fu which means same for me too   can't do personals as on mobile, but wanted to say hi and send hugs to everyone wherever the journey currently has you! XXX


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

HI Everyone    

How is everyone this evening?  I'm ok getting swollen and sore be glad to get back there tomorrow and see how things are progressing and hopefully get a date for EC.  Going with my Mum and 4 year old neice tomorrow as no one available to look after her.

Claire - 3 stone, very good tell me your secret    What a nightmare of a day you've had with your car

Cassie - be gentle on your self it takes time   

Stephymatt - not long till your FU   

GG - hope you are feeling more positive tonight the 2WW is tough we all here for you hun    

Kitten, Star, Jesse, Lorny, Miley, pepperminty, tatti, jingle, lisa, thunderbolt - how are you all?

My appointment is 12 tomorrow.

I go back to school on Wednesday can't believe the holidays are over.

Love from 

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls xxx

sorry not really posted for a while    , not really sure where you are all at, off on hols tomorrow so promise to (try) and ctach up when i get back 

love to you all 


Tracey xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just had a quick catch up on all your posts - had a very long day at work and only got in late this evening, am tired so will catch up properly tomorrow pm when back from Barts scan. Love to you all and keep your chin and   up girlies.xxxx  

Lins - Will miss you tomorrow as I am there at 9.30 am. Hope scan goes okay.xxxxx

Nite nite

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

evening ladies, sorry its late but work eves,

had alot of reading to do to catch up!!!

tatti  not long now till your 2ww up, im sure it will be bfp 

kitten how you feeling huni?

lisa16 hi ya huni c you tomorrow, dh coming, but can still grab a cuppa

clairek thats great your starting not long now

mandy so sorry to hear about your mum and that your having such a bad time with barts,   

lins  hows you hope your not to stressed now, glad the children got someone like you that cares, cant believe how their mums been 

stephyandmatt, how you doing huni,?

jesee4ever so sorry to hear it was a no huni, wish we could all do something to help 

star  how you feeling?

gg thanks huni, only had 2 grown and one of my ovaries damaged by endo so none developing on it, theyve upped gonalf and got another scan in morning so fingers crossed. hows you huni?



dawnxxx
anyone ive missed


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi ladies,

scan went well today, am measuring at 7 wks little bun is 9.something mm    but most importantly we saw a lovely heartbeat flickering away, crinone gel made it hard for sonographer as clouds scan and Ovary still enlarged but she was able to see which was great.

hope all is good with you ladies

MEl xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweetie - Woo hoo     What brilliant news.  Something to cheer us all up    I know its been a stressful week for you, and so glad that your bean is growing well and you saw a heartbeat.  

Morning everyone else


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning ladies...

Sweetie, thats fabulous news, bet you're feeling over the moon   

Hi everyone else   

It's my OTD tomorrow, really scared now.  DH has booked us into a lovely hotel for the night, so we can have a special meal on our last night before knowing, so really hope we wake up to some good news in the morning. I'll try and let you all know as soon as I can, but don't be worried if it's not until later in the day, as I may not be home.

Sending you all lots of     and    

Tatti....x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

argh typical I just typed another message and its gone! what happeneing!

Start again!

Sweetie - Congrats I bet you were close to tears! I know I would be balling! Top news x

Tatti - Im praying for you hun, really hope its a BFP for you guys, I bet your screwing! 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Today my stomach is massive, swollen, and rock hard! I feel a bit like before AF but staying positive.  lots of twinges right hand side but I guess too early for anything just hope its not af on its way :-(

Love to all x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mel congrats hunny, i am so pleased u got ur see ur little bun 

star dont worry hun its too early to be af its the bloody crione gel. stay   misses 

Tatti good luck for tomorrow hunny, hotel tonight sounds perfect. i so hope its a  + for your tomorrow.  

miley, lisa16 and lins good luck for ur scans today.

kirsty i hope ur scan goes well today and everythng is normal 

claire but ur all excited now?

kitten, cassie, steph, pepperminty, lorny, GG, laura, mandy, and anyone else i forgot hope all is going well   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Tatti - hotel and a bit of pampering pre-bfp   test sounds lovely to me.  Hope you have a lovely, stress-free time and wake up to some really good news.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Star - don't know what to say since i'm still going a bit    Reckon Lisa(Jesse) is right though, too early for AF so must be lovely crinone gel.  Stay positive chick   i'm sure everything is working as it should be


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all, GG - are you feeling anything as yet?

My cramps have moved to the left side now, but oh my god my stomach is so bloated! Blooming drugs!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

sweetie fab news on ur lil  bean xx

star    hun im sure its not af   xx

hey everyone else hope ur all well xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star i just realised that ur otd is my fu day lets hope its good news for both of us hey xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Star - no not feeling anything to speak of.  Just a bit up and down really and a few twinges here and there.  I don't think its worked, but then how would I know at this stage?    

Stephy - I hope you both have good news too!!  



Girls I found this for the 2ww.  Nothing earth shattering, but its practical and has helped me put things in perspective.  

Tips to Staying Sane During the 2ww

Many patients undergoing fertility treatments feel that the time
between treatment and the pregnancy test can be very stressful. Rest
assured you are not alone! Although the physical work is now
complete, waiting to know if the treatment is successful is often the
most emotionally tense period.

1. Once your IUI or embryo transfer has taken place, there is nothing
that you can or cannot do to influence the outcome. It is out of your
control. Feelings of pessimism don't change the outcome, getting
angry at someone won't change the outcome, and bouncing off the walls
won't change the outcome. You get the idea; don't worry about your
potential mood swings, feelings of irritability, jealousy, anxiety,
etc., because, although they may not be pleasant to
experience, they have no impact on any potential pregnancy. You are
officially off the hook.

2. One of the biggest myths in IVF or other fertility treatments is
that embryos can "fall out". If the uterus was like a balloon, this
would make sense. However, the uterus is not hollow like the balloon
and in fact, embryos, once in the uterus, don't fall out. So if you
drive over a pothole, go to the bathroom, jump over a puddle, etc.,
this will have no impact on the success of the cycle.

3. If you are taking progesterone (for example, Crinone®) it may
cause all, sorts of confusing symptoms. You may feel tired, bloated,
nauseous and you may note soreness in your breasts, all of which can
be signs of an early pregnancy. During the waiting period, try your
best to not focus on these symptoms. Many women have no symptoms at
all and end up with a healthy pregnancy, and some report many
symptoms that are related to side effects of the progesterone or some
other hormone. You may even experience vaginal bleeding - this does
not exclude pregnancy. For this reason, everyone needs to come for a
pregnancy test. And remember that if you constantly squeeze and poke
your breasts to assess their soreness, they will get sore!

4. Waiting for the pregnancy test can feel like a long time
especially when you consider all the effort you have already put in
for this cycle. Don't wake up tomorrow morning and think, "how am I
going to get through the next few days?"
Wake up tomorrow morning and say to yourself "what can I do today to
distract myself, pamper myself, and make the time go faster?" If you
do this on a daily basis, the time will go more quickly.

5. Be picky with the people you spend time with! Feel free to avoid
the unsympathetic friends, the overly fertile friends, and
the "takers" instead of the "givers". Plan to see those who entertain
you, nurture you, and distract you. If you need an official excuse,
you can consider yourself under doctor's orders to avoid baby showers.

6. Screen your phone calls! If you have told a number of people that
you are undergoing fertility treatments, then you may be inundated
with frequent phone calls. If this starts to get to you, appoint a
spokesperson for yourself (sister, best friend, etc.). Tell the
people in your lives to call your spokesperson and if/when there is
good news to share, you will be sure to be in touch.

7. Make a date with your partner for the night of your pregnancy
test. If it is positive, you can drink lots of nonalcoholic
champagne. If it is negative, it gives you the time to be together,
mourn away from family and friends, and plan together the next step.

8. Although it can be hard, try to balance the fine line between your
state of mind and reality. There is no right way to feel. For some,
it is much easier to cope with the days of waiting by feeling hopeful
and optimistic; for others it feels more comfortable to protect
themselves by feeling pessimistic. One way to make it easier for all
coping styles is to have a "plan B" - the "what if the
treatment cycle fails" plan. Whatever you're feeling and thoughts
after a treatment, make sure that you have an appointment for a
consultation with your doctor.

9. Remember that your physician and nursing team are available to you
during this waiting time. If you have questions or concerns, don't
sit at home and stew. Call! They are not only concerned about the
medical aspects of your fertility treatment; they care about how you
are feeling and want to help you cope in the best way possible.


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Right lovelies i'm off to distract myself for a bit.  I'll catch up again later in the day.  Have a fun Friday


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

How are we all today?  

Sweetie I knew it'd be good news for you I'm so pleased for you.  

GG If I knew that then maybe I wouldn't be going quite so mad now!    

I have emailed the counsellors with mum's help and am now waiting for a reply. So watch this space.  

I hope you're all being thoroughly spoilt as you deserve right now.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

GG Thats brill info, thanks for that hun  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi

just got home from barts left at 10 been a long day waiting
now for call to decide when ec will be looks
likely to be Tuesday.  Scan was painful as left ovary was not
accessable so doctor pushed hard on it thought I was going
to be pushed through the bed!!
Looks like I've got 18 follicles
and lining measures 10.5 so all good

sweetie excellent news I did post this morning
but it's disappeared 

Chat again

love from

Lindsey xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweetie - Congrats on your BFP - wonderful news

Hope everyone else is doing okay today? 

My scan went well and like Lins am waiting for call re: Tuesday EC although they may decide to scan me again Monday and do it later next week. Big growth spurt on the follies in the last two days (and lots of them but can't remember how many). Biggest 17, smallest 10 ( and then some smalls) on each side so just waiting to hear what next. Lining 11 something. Had to have bloods done again (3 lots this week!!) - what with me belly and me arm I'm surpised I'm not leaking when I drink the gallons of water as instructed!!!! Off for more lazing about on the settee and pretzel eating!!! Will check in with you all later.xxxxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Afternoon girls   

Sweetie - great news that the scan went so well and you got to see the heartbeat too   

Lisa16 and Lins - good news on your scans, looks like it won't be long for either of you now until ec.

Big hello to everyone else.

Not much from me today - in an awful mood, don't know why but I'm looking for an argument, so best I don't stay on here long and infect you all with my bad vibes!!  

Love Claire xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got call from catherine ec Tuesday at 10am

feel quite emotional now

hope you get your
call soon lisa

love
to all

lindsey xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

I have had 2 phonecalls from Bart's today! 1 from the counsellors and the other from Carol re counselling! I'm going up Friday at 2pm for my first session.  It may mean less meltdowns thankfully! I have been like that again today but I know things will eventually get better.  

It sounds like some of you ladies are bursting with good follies!  I hope  you all hear soon.  Well done Lins here's some luck for Tuesday.     

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

Lins - that's brilliant news.  EC will be here before you know it and it will be all fine.  I've had 3 tx's now at 3 different hospitals and Barts was by far the best EC experience.  Great team, sedation was totally fine, everyone really caring.  So if you happen to be worrying, please don't.  Enjoy the weekend cause next week is a biggie and i'm sure will be a goodie - hurray  

Lisa16 - glad your scans went well.  You'll be EC in no time by the sounds of it.  Have you had your call yet?  Wonder if they'll do EC with you on Wed.  Either way i'm sure all will be good  

Miley - how did your scan go hun?  I hope there's been a bit more growth for you  

Claire -   

AFM - nothing much happening really.  Got a bit fed up earlier and dragged myself out shopping, nothing like a bit of retail therapy to lift the spirits.  Got some good bargains in Jack Willis which I like but find horrendously expensive usually.  Now i'm home, planning a night of homemade pizza (  yum) and some rubbish TV, you know, Phil on crack, Peggy and the faaaamily that sort of thing .  Hope you've all had a good day.  

Tatti / Mandy be thinking of you both - hope you get the results we're all hoping for you.  Come on the BFPs!!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had the call - Wed for EC and they will ring again Monday to confirm time. I had a cuppa with Miley today and know she is okay and on track but wanted to let her update you all herself.xxxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Lins and Lisa16 - fab news that ec will be Tues and Wed respectively - exciting times!!

GG - LOVE retail therapy, any excuse but reckon you have the best excuse by far   

Cassie - great news that you have counselling sorted and I really hope it helps you get through this   

Lisa(jesse) how are you today hon?  Did you do the trip to Southend?  You're brave to be thinking of going all the way to cz when you struggle with going out of Wickford.  Inspirational honey.
Have a good evening ladies and here's hoping the weather improves for the long weekend. xx

Have had a little snooze and am in a better mood... think I got myself over stressed out yesterday and it took its toll today.  Sorry peeps.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi ladies

lisa do u have to have another scan monday

lins good luck for tuesday, i am sure i will say it again before then.

cassie do u want company on friday i dont mind meeting u and going with u and for a coffee after.

miley how was ur scan hony??

kirsty how did ur scan go hunny?

claire i didnt get to southend not through trying ended up cinema instead, thinking of trying to get to somerset tho next week see how things go, or unless its just bite the bullet and go, cope with it at the time. hope ur in a better mood now 

tatti, gg, mandy, lorny and star i hope the _irrational thinkiing has passed and been replaced with _         

kitten how r u hun??

any one have nice plans for the weekend??

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lins – Great news on the scan, well you have lots of lovely follicles for Tuesday 

Stephy – Hope that day is good for both of us, yay!

Lisa16 – Good news on your follies too, hope they continue to grow at a nice steady pace, not long for you either! 

Cassie – Glad you are starting with the councelling, hopefully you will start feeling better and begin to build yourself back to your strong self 

Claire – I might join you on the snooze and have a little myself in a mo!

Jesse, Kitten, GG, pepperminty, Tcardy, miley, sweetie, tatti, and anyone else I have forgot (sorry) hope you all have a lovely break this weekend 

AFM: Got a just had a really weird ‘trapped nerve’ type pulse/spasm in my lower belly just above pubic line! I should have wrote a diary this time as I forgot last time!  Think its stopped now! Just had it for about 15mins! Weird!

Love to all xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Very sorry for the lack of personals. Will catch up over the weekend.

My friends came round today and we tested together: BFN :-(

I'm totally gutted. They put on a brave face but I know they're gutted, too.

OTD is Monday but we're not holding out much hope that it'll change. As it was a natural cycle, today is 15dpo and we used a First Response, and not even the faintest hint of a line :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi ya everyone hope you all ok

had scan today and couldnt believe it had 3 big follies at 20, 18 and 16 then 1 at 12 and 4 at 10 and another 3 grown!!! 
got the call today and in for ec on wed cant believe me and lisa16 in on the same day, gonna have gd chin wag before hand.


will catch up over weekend really tired today

have a lovely weekend   to all  dawnxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Mandy - I am so so sorry, I know nothing we say changes anything but my heart goes out to you and your friends xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mandy - Sorry for your negative result. Try again Monday luv. Will that be it then if still negative? Hope you are all okay?xx

Jesse (Lisa) - No scan for me Monday - just have to go up there Wed for EC. Keep going with the travel desensitisation - you will get there but take your time.xxx

Will catch up properly over weekend as having an early night.xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy i am so sorry hunny, things can still change, maybe its a late inplanter so yeah it can chage, i know someone who yested on 11dpt and restested on 14dpt and got bfp so 4 days a lot can change.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Mandy - I'm so sorry lovely, both for you and your friends.  I realise its a huge disappointment but  I think Lisa(Jesse) & Lisa 16 are right though there's still a chance.  I really hope things change on Monday.  Big hug to all of you  

Cassie - I didn't see your post about the counsellor appointment when I posted last time.  Sorry    I'm really pleased that you finally got a call from Barts and hope that it helps you sort your head out.  It will all take time, but i'm sure talking to someone impartial about it will really help.  Sad to read that you've been struggling again, i hope you're feeling a bit better knowing that you're seeing someone v. soon.  In the meantime, we're all here as ever for support    

Miley - hurray!  Glad the follies have started to catch up.  You're having the same experience I had so I know what a relief it must be for you.  Have a great weekend, before you know it Wednesday will be here


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Morning everyone

Mandy - I agree with others, 3 days can make a difference, so don't give up.  I know it's hard not to, but OTD is Monday and things can change.    and good luck. Try to have a good weekend, hon.

Miley - good news from your scan   .  Not long now.  It's a stressful time isn't it, but hope things go smoothly for you now.

AFM - nothing to report, as obviously waiting for 7th, but glad to report that after a 10 hr sleep, I'm in a better mood today.  No plans for weekend, as dh is on call so we can't leave Essex   .  Going to London Monday with in-laws, so have that to look forward to before returning to work Tues.  Cannot believe how quickly the 5 weeks hols have gone!  Roll on Oct half term.  Crikey, all my tx will be over by then.

Have a good day ladies.  Love to all
Claire xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps 

Mandy I am so sorry hon  

Tatti?

Cassie well done honey

lady's for ec    good luck 

well I am back from derby but getting ready for wedding


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

HI

quick question is it normal to feel so rough
before ec tummy is swollen and so sore feel like I've been trampled
on by a herd of elephants and this is before
ec

lindsey xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can not remember hon it might be because your ready to hatch


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Lins
I felt ill before EC last time - couldn't walk properly and when I stood up felt like my ovaries were going to drop to the floor. I had 21 eggs collected so maybe this is the case with you - or there are large ones in there. I feel a lot better this time but stil have a few days to go. You had quite a few eggs counted at last scan didn't you? Remember they are still growing until EC and are you still on stimms too? What dose?
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

how is everyone today.

Lisa I'm on 2.5 burselin and 225 gonal f was 300 gonal f for
two days but pute back to 225 again.
Will try to rest today and tomorrow as much as I can but I doubt I'll manage to

will chat again later 

Love
Lindsey xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon all 

I am sitting waiting for AF to arrive she sould have been here today


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

me to kitten    well my af should b any time lol i have 9 days to go till my fu im so excited

how is everyone xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh the wedding reception I went to was poor I felt so sorry for the beautiful Bride He upstaged her by wereing all white and I mean all white.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lins - Sounds like it is just growth spurt on your eggs. Burslein is 2.5?!! Or do you mean 0.25? Your Gonal F is higher than mine but could be linked to your medical history. All you can do is rest ans take it easy. Think you can take paracetamol if pain that bad but think I just went with it and rested. Try and keep sat down if it is too painful to walk. Kids and DH will have to look after themselves as you are more important right now.xxx

Kitten - Maybe AF will make an appearance tomorrow?xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope she comes later so I can set of to barts in morning


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Remind me what you are having done tomorrow at Barts


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Afternoon Lovely Ladies,  

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, but I have been reading whats been going on with you all. I couldn't believe it when I came on here yesterday and there were 16 paages for me to catch up on!!! You have all been very busy chatting!!!  

Jesse (Lisa)- Can you not ask Miss Tozer to speak to the PCT, as I read that letter, I got the impression that its an expert that they want to hear it from and not your GP.  Can she not explaine about the benefits of the short and flare protocal? Surely thats the kind of information that they are looking for?? If not I think Cassie has a very valid point, start saving, and see where you are when you get the call from cz with a match. Like she says you may be nearer to the Barts target than you think!!  

Lins- Hope you feel better soon, Make sure you are drinking lots and lots of water, I know it makes you feel uncomfortable but it will ward off the OHSS, try to drink milk too, ive been told that also helps ward it off   .  I felt like that just before I had EC, When I was in the car if we went over a bump it would really hurt   , and if I got up too quick or sat down too heavey   .  Just take it easy and if you feel ill then call Barts.  When is you EC?? 

Kitten- You are mad!!!    But Lovely with it   , def keep me entertained!  Have you worked out when your EC will be etc?? How was the wedding?? As for Bridal shops, where should I start There is lots of good ones, my fav's are gettin hitched in Wickford and Precious moments in Rawreth (near macros), When is your little sis getting married

Mandy- Don't give up hope yet! Lots can change in a few days!!!!            

Sweetie- Whoop Whoop Whoop!!!!! I knew it would be ok!!! That really is fantastic news!!! When will you be having your next scan So please for you and your little scrumdiddleybun!!!!  

Tatti- What was your result Are you ok?     its a  

Cassie- Hello my lovely, How are you? I know we don't know each other very well but sometimes its easier for you to talk to someone when you don't know them that well. I'm here if you need me and if you want my mob number then just say i'll pm it to you.  Even if its just to call and shout   at someone   , whatever helps you!  Good on you for getting in touch with Barts. Its not fair at all the way they just left you hanging   . I'm here if you need me, and really hope   you can make it to the September meet.

Miley- YAY!!!!! thats really great!!!                 Here is another follie dance to make them other tiddlers grow a bit for you too! What time is your EC on Wednesday 

GG- How are you lovely Lady?   

Claire- You start a bit before me I think, what date??  

Stephy-  Not long now till you fU!!! Yay!! Do you know who it is with?? They did weigh me at mine, I was told to loose a st, even though I am exactly the same weight as I was when I started before.  I am on ewight watchers although I will start it properly on Tuesday.  I'm going to get back on the Wii Fit too, That Wii fit board will scream when I get on it!!! lol.  I'm really glad your comming to the Lakeside meet, Not sure what I'm going to do with my DH though  

Sorry to anyone I have missed.  Ive forgot exactly what is going on with everyone as there was soooooooo much to read.  So I'll just send you lots and lots of hugs          

AFM- I got my call on Friday to say my plan is ready for me to collect along with my Drugs.  I told Carol the AF was going to come anytime now, so hopefully will start Very soon.  I was told that I had been put on Yasmin to start off on day 2 and to start Buserelin jabs on day 19 (LP i'm guessing??).  I told her I was worried that AF would show up before tuesday (which is when the pharmacy is next open to collect drugs) there wasn't really alot she could do about that, as the pharmacy is now not open on a saturday, otherwise I would have gone up to collect yesterday, and that if that happened then I would have to wait till next cycle (easier said than done as this is my first natural AF for nearly 4 years!!!).  Got home from my mum and dads on friday and there she was! AF had come to visit!!! Grrrrr!!!!! So me being me I wasn't going to let that stop me, so I went to my local family planning and had to tell a small fib that I am on Yasmin already and that I had run out!! Thank god, they gave me the pack I needed, so I stated taking then and am now officially back on the TX rollercoaster!!!!       .  So now when I go up on Tuesday I will have to explain what happened and hope that Ive done the right thing!!! Fingers crossed I can get my scan booked in too!!  Will any of you be up there late on Tuesday pm?? If you are fancy as cuppa

Love and   to you all!!! XxX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Tatti - Really hope the no news is good news   

Hi all. hope everyone is enjoying their bank hols xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Lisa

yes sorry 0.25 burselin I'm resting now as sore
dh and mum commented how swollen I am look about 6 months already!!!!!
Trigger injection 9pm tonight

laura20002001 glad all is ok typical af 

Lins

xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

Laura yay well done on actually starting. u will be at EC before u know it. I have sent well typed the letter to miss tozer she has not yet replied. so not ure if she can help me. 

lins i am sure it just the follies geting bigger, remember ur ovaries are not used to having more then 1 there at a time.

Cassie how are you hunny

Tatti i am hoping u got that BFP   hope the hotel went well too.

Star, GG and milley hope he 2ww is going ok.

lorny, lisa and lins not long now untill EC a few days.

kitten what was up with the bride what she was warnin?

Mandy did u restest hunny??

hugs to anyone i hav forgotten  

AFM i will be matched this week with my precious embies. I will go out for 1 cycle of FET if that fails thn either save for another barts feb/march next year or try another cycle on cz.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies, thanks for all the well wishes.  2ww is ok, starting to analyse every little thing! Don ask me why and i know it was riduclous and stupid but I tested yesterday! what a tit! negative of course and only 5dpt, just had one sitting there so thought id do it!

Well FRiday I had some really weird twinges for about 30mins in my belly, like a trapped nerve or something, I could put my hand there and feel these weird twinges for about 30mins! Then went to cramps that were quite bad yesterday but nothing really today.  Also yesterday and today around lunchtime and when ive not eaten for  while I had to stop and get something sugary to eat or I felt I as going to pass out! Was ok after eating but thats twice ive had that, not sure why but feels like my blood sugar is dropping or something.

Few painful pulses in my boobs but thats it, nothing really different from AF signs except the weird twinges!

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey laura glad ur ok huni, im ok thanks    but i dont no who im seein all i no is i have to go to te outpatients bit above pharmacy where i went before i started. i dont even have a letter to b honest its just in an email from leona, (i did email her 2 ask when i woud get a letter but she said that i should have one already, but as i dont still turn up) just hope they have me down for it now    better check this week hey lol

i really hope they dont weight me tho i dont like bein told im a fatty bum    anyways if they do tell me that then at least i will have time b4 i start as i still aint had no signs wot so ever of af comin so i will prob have to wait a coupl of months hey.

im well lookin forward to the meet 2,its gonna b soo good meetin u all. as for ur dh send him shoppin for something for u    im gonna try that wiv mine hehe 

star that was naughty    lol but i hoe u ok xx

hey everyone else hope ur evening is nice and chilled and that ur all puttin ur feet up  xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Very quiet on here this weekend.
did trigger injection at 9pm all ok roll on tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Very exciting linz, hope all goes ok.

I'm sittng here tearful! Just feel so crap! Why did I test! Did it again today, stupidly tested again today! I'm obsessed, don't know what's wrong with me! 

I just feel this cycle hasn't worked and really don't know how I'm going to cope with that! I just don't know what to do! 2ww has sent me mad this time for sure and I'm only just halfway through! 

Help! :-(


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey lins hope ur ok im glad ur trigger jab went  well hun and good luck for 2morrow    u will b fine   

everyone must b havin  lovely weekend hey    mine has been great so far apart from my leg i want to chop it off now    as my leg has had an on goin ache for the last 2days and i just cant get comfy at all and i dont have a clue y is like this but its safe to say its drivin me nuts   

but  cant wait for later as were gettin a curry then bac on the diet 2morrow cz 8 days and countin   

love to u allxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad you're having nice weekend steph. You enjoy the curry! 

Not long for you now!  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun       come on chick u have to b    were all   its worked for u
2ww is the hardest of the whole tx i fink nd everytime will b harder then the last as we analyise everything even more. hyde the sticks hun    or i will have to send the         they wont b happy   

u no i did a test this mornin and of course it was negative which i new it would b, but was just checkin cz still no af. but that made me sad cz the last time i did one it was a positive (i no im stupid but like u ay u just cant help it. but i wont b doin one again now.

i really hope ur ok tho huni xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks star i will very much enjy the curry lol im gonna stuff my face  haha  pmsl xx

hope ur day picks up hun     xx remember im always here like we all r xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks mate, i think i just need a little cry and then ill pick myself up and try to have a nice day.

I will not test now until OTD, so stupid of me and wish i didnt as i feel so rubbish now but at least if it is negative next week, ive kinda done some crying!
The other crap thing is OTD is on a Tuesday and I have to go to work after! not gonna be nice if its bad news!

Take care x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww hun      i will have words wiv him upstairs later for u    

put a funny film on that will cheer u up and take ur mind off things ( i think ) if not get some chocies or ice cream    

or u can come and try to wake my leg up cz its drivin me really nuts now    xx  lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

you been docs? should get it checked out. and thanks hun. what time u want me round for curry!  x


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi ladies

Lins - ooh, trigger done and ec tomorrow!!!  Am really hoping all goes well for you.  You still in pain?

Star - back away from the HPTs!!    Been there and done the same myself... why do we do it to ourselves?  Still way to early hon, to know if it's worked or not so try to stay   .  Reckon a good cry might help to relieve some of the built up emotions.  Steph's suggestion of a comedy after the cry is a good one.

Steph - weird about your leg!  could it be severe cramp?  If so it's lack of salt in the diet so I'd use it as an excuse to eat lots of salty crisps and a bacon sandwich   .  Seriously though, if it continues you really should go to the docs tomorrow.

AFM - had a pleasant weekend so far but I'm back to work tomorrow after 5 weeks off - yuk!  Off to London later with the in-laws to go for a meal as a belated Anniversary present from them... 14 yrs married, yikes.  1 week tomorrow until d/r starts.

You all have a great day and a big hello to everyone.
Love Claire xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Claire, enjoy London   Not long till you get started now! exciting!

still reading through some 2ww diaries to try put my mind at rest then im going to do something! x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Am having a quiet weekend before EC on Wed and DH been working all weekend. Just pottering round and doing some little jobs inbetween watching tv and sitting eating!!! Just going to get in shower and get dressed now!! Did have an excuse as was waiting for Barts to ring with timings of trigger tonight and EC Wed,(as it is sods law they would have rung whilst in the shower!!) - but they rang just after 12 pm so not that much of an excuse!!!

Claire - Have a nice meal and drink (whilst you can!!)

Star - Keep your mind occupied if you can. Work always helps me and the distraction will probably be welcome when you go back tomorrow - or are you off all week? Have you thought about accessing counselling to help you through this and possibly after? Might be an idea if you feel that stressed by this FET and possible outcomes. Nothing wrong with a good cry though - always helps me. Where is DH this weekend?

Stephy - Enjoy your curry - I love Indian.xxx

Lins - Hope you are feeling a bit better in yourself. Has any of the pain gone?

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa, Im just about to jumo in shower too! Lazy days!

No im back to work tomoz!  But like you say it will take my mind off things i guess.  Not thought about counselling as i was feeling positive until today! We go on holiday 3 days after OTD for a week so I will try to use that week to grieve if bad news.

DP has been working on his bike all weekend as he is racing next weekend!  Just thinking what to do when he is back, either go out for dinner or go get something nice to cook, but did that sat night with his parents so quite fancy going out!

Do you think its all over for me then or was it just an silly early test? Its going to be hard not testing again!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies

Star far to early, you as silly testing early as it was way way too early to show anything otherhen -. u still have 8 days to go hunny, if it was like 2ays to go then i would day chanc of it changing is slim. ur well in for ths working. 

how is everyone else

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jesse - I know I am such a loser for doing it and I dont know why i did, i suppose it was the whole twin thing and coz i heard someone get a + early coz it wads twins.

IM going to go shower and sort myself out and try snap out of this! How are you? Good BH weekend? x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star hun they dont test that early. i ahve to be honest i have neve kown anyone test that early, maybe 9DPT not 5. the earlest i would test is 11dpt  have a great day hun

xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I know I'm a tit for doing it! Total tit!

I'm gonna forget I did now and try get through this till otd!

Thanks for reassurance mate, feel better now 

You too hun c


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Defo testing too early Star - now get in that shower and get out for some nice dinner. Thinking of you.xxxxxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

afternoon ladies

star  too early huni so stay positive and wait till otd, it must be soo hard but feel real postive for you  
ps and your not a tit!!!! lol your just human like all of us 

lisa16 not long for us huni excited but nervous at the same time.

lins  good luck tomorrow, get that leg checked huni doesnt sound right.

steph  yum yum curry round yours for all of us?!! lol enjoy, not long for you now huni

clairek  you enjoy your meal to im feeling left out here im not getting a meal, not long for your day either

jesse4ever  have you had gd wknd hun?

afm  barts phoned today got ec on wed got to be there for 8am, got trigger at 8pm tonight and a drug free day tomorrow, yippee!

hi to everyone ive missed hope you all ok   

dawn xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, dp is home now and just told him and he told me off too!

Getting ready to go for dinner and cheer myself up! 

Love to all x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks miley! And big yay for ec! Not long now at all! You girls will be joining me going mad too! X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

Sorry I haven't been on I have been up maldon today as AF still hasn't arrived so I don't no when I will be going up to barts


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hi kitten, hope it comes soon, whens it due?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yesterday hon    still no sign I don't no if the northisterone delays it.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

fingers crossed it comes soon! Bloody af's! we're either praying for them to come or not to come! Why cant they just do as they're told!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well she is def on her way because mood swings are in full flow


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ive been feeling like that! Road rage big time! moaning at all old people who cant drive! lol!

Might get a movie on in a bit to finish off bank hol 

what you been upto?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys well i have been up ikea 2day an brought loads more things      star if i had read ur post b4 i went i would of said that of course u can come round for a curry u all would of been welcome   

well as soon as my dp gets in from kayakin he will b takin me down the walk in centre bout my blumin leg    as nhs direct told me to go get checked out cz they want to rule out anything bad so that will b fun sittin down there for hours hey, they best c me quick cz me patients aint that good right now   

any hows hope ur all chillin for the evenin xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

You going a & e steph?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well its like a&e but not lol so c wot they say thats if matt decides to come bac from kayakin    
actually i might get his bro to drop me off down there  mmmmmm wot to do?

how u feelin now star hunxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes go get it checked out, put your mind and our minds @ rest! 

I'm lots better went to dinner with dp and we had a chat about things and he said I'm not to do any more tests till otd!

X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi ladies

still no news from Tatti

linsgood luck for EC tomorrow.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck for ec hon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies, how do I go about getting more crinone gel without going up there or cant i? I cant have any more time off work but need to get prescription for more gel?  thanks in advance.

God yes where is Tatti? 
Lins all the best for tomorrow 
x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star u can ask ur go for it, as he will ahve to give it for the next 8 month when u get bfp 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you can get it from pharmacy?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So I can just call doctors and ask for some more? cant remember how long you take it for?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks ladies, you're the best! x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star  u will take it for 12 weeks hun. ur g will give it as i used to get it from him too. xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've not been around and apologies for the lack of personals.

Today was OTD but as expected ... BFN :-(

And just to seal the deal, af arrived in style this morning!

So that's it. I always said this was my last cycle and unfortunately I feel I need to stick with that. It's time to concentrate on my own family for a while.

I feel awful, but I am certain my friends will become parents somehow. Hopefully another kind person will come along soon to help them. I really wish it could have been me, but for whatever reason, it just wasn't meant to be.

I will continue to lurk if you don't mind as I'd love to see how you girls get on over the next few months.

I wish you all the luck in the world. Sending you all my baby dust  

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lins goodluck for ec hunixx

mandy hun im sorry it hasnt turned out how u and ur friends wanted to this time but ur right in ur choice to concentrate on ur own family and im sure ur frined will understand that and hopefully in time they will find another way to have a baby but u just have to think that ur an amazin friend to do what u have for ur friend and im sure they will b forever thankful    

please dont leave us on here tho cz ur a fab ff'er    

tatti where r u hun i hope ur ok xxx

hope everyone is cool    night peeps xx

oh and as for me i went to walk in centre and i have to take pain killers and c how i go    well pain killers taken and no change so i will give it a couple of days then go bac if i need to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning all

just getting ready to go set Alarm for 5.30 but been awKe since 2.30 

Thanks for all your messages this weekend pain was ok yesterday as I did nothing at all except
watch films and knit

big hugs


Lindsey xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Morning Lovely Ladies  

Mandy I'm sorry that things haven't worked out for you and your friends.  I think what you have been doing for them is fantastic and am sure they appreciate all the time you've spent trying to help them.    Take care and please stay around you're part of the gang now!  

Lins goodluck for EC I hope all goes well for you and that you get a nice healthy lot of eggies.  

Sorry I've not been on lately but have had a very busy weekend and have also had bad days.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Not been on here for a few days as been a bit upset, was sick sunday morning & then AF arrived shortly after   OTD isn't until this weekend but i'm now 99.9% sure what the result will be  

Was feeling quietly confident & felt I was doing everything right but I guess you can't predict these things & that it wasn't meant to be for me & DP this time.

Hope everyone else is well.

How are all you 2ww's getting on?

Lorna
-x-


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies

Mandy i am so sorry it didnt wok for you hun, its got to be so had for yo both as ur trying to help your freind and she you know how much it will mean to her, and ur friend can only look on helpless. i so hope she can find someone else to help her.  like the others have said please stick around   

Cassie how r u hunny?

Lorny r u sure its af and not a small bleed as that is really early. crione gel most of the time alows u to get OTD. keep taking ur meds untill u have tested.  its implantation bleed.   

star and GG  how r u doing hun? hope ur still          

lisa and miley enjoy ur drug free day.

Laura and claire no tlong now untill u start. Hop Kirsty will be joining u soon.

dont know what is up with barts latley no BFPS.

hope eveyone is doing ok.   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Jesse, I will still do test at weekend as I know there is the vaguest of chances it could be BFP but I'm not holding out any hope. This seems to be worse than normal AF  

-x-


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning ladys 

Lorny its still early sweete   

Mandy I am so sorry honey   

Lins good luck fo ec 

Hi everyone 

Still no AF    can feel her but she is dragging her hills


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten when is ur scan, this friday?    ****


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa (Jesse) Still having bad days I'm afraid hun but I'll see how I feel later as I'm back to GP. How are you doing hun?  

Kitten I know how annoying it is when waiting for AF On that protocol mine didn't show for 3 days so don't worry it's just being inconvenient!   Are you OK other than that?  

Lorny I got a BFP after having a bleed on my 2nd go. There is still hope.   

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Cassie.  

i am struggling to come to terms with the fact i wont use my own eggs again, expecially when i was told i can produce good embies still, i guess would have been different if my eggs were no good or i only made 1 or 2. i so want to do another cycle again at barts. i even asked my mum to lend me money and she said no she dont have that sort of money spare 

i hope friday helps you hunny.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa I know it's hard.  Why not try and save I know I've suggested it before but by the time you've saved half you may well find yourself in a different position financially and you will perhaps have a more suitable match from abroad too. Have you found out how much it is for you to go through the whole IVF process in CZ? or any other European countries?  

I think you need lots of these.          

I've been having some acupuncture sessions you have the first one on day 10 and then day 13 and then day 16 of cycle and I also take ginseng and angelica. You take 25 morning and night. 50 a day sounds a lot but they taste liquorice to me and swallowed with a drink of your choice will not harm things providing it's not alcohol.   Have you considered this? It's natural and may help with things.  I'm still clinging to distant hope.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Best peeps   

Jess I can't imagin what that feels like and I hope I wont but I am here for you if you need me   

Cassie my love how are you holding up   , so this delay in AF is normal with northisterone?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie, sounds like u are doing all you can hun, what are they suppose to do Imight have a couple of sessions of acupunture before i go to cz. might sound stupid i rather have a cycle here then go to cz. ivf in cz is out of the question my dh cant travel and he would not like me being in cz for 6 days. and i think by time u look at flights, and hotels and speding money u might as well do it here.

        some back for you hunny  

Kitten if i was told ok ur eggs are no good it would have beneasier but to be told ur eggs are fine and u make a nice amount its hard hun. but i guess lots of ladies go through it. i also very much hope u never get told that. u have 2 cycles to go so   u get a BFP.

morning steph

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess   

I am getting a bit anixous waiting for AF


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Morning Stephy how are you doing hun?  

Kitten I'll be right as rain when I can come to terms with things. Finding it very difficult at the mo.  My AF was delayed so I'm assuming it's normal. It'd be different if we had been on it for a couple of months as we would have bled on time but we have had a months supply in 10 days so expect it to be delayed.  Give some of my pmt and your pmt to all your customers and your bosses!    

Lisa Not sure what it's supposed to do but when you have it done you have this cone thing placed over your tummy and it produces heat and is rather relaxing and lovely and yes it's a good idea to have it done before TX in CZ.  
Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin jesse    im sorry about news hun it mustb soo hard but were all here for u and hope and    in the future u find a way to be a mummy again   

mornin cassie huni im ok thanks i still have my bad days when i get down and keep thinkin i would of been 20wks next tuesday      i  no i shouldnt do that.  
but i am also really excited bout my fu so i can find out wots next and when   
i hope ur ok huni    this road is far from easy hey but in the end it will make us stronger ( i hope )


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy 

Cassie I didn't think of it like that    oh well I will give in to my


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Stephy I also feel for you and I must admit that I would be 7 to 8 months by now if mine had succeeded.  We are daft for reminding ourselves but it's something we miss that would have been.  I still feel envious as my sister in laws bridesmaid was about a week ahead of me and she's now got a huge bump!  I also saw my brothers girlfriend over the weekend with their two kids and she's heavily pg and is due in January.  

It's hard for all of us that have been there no matter what stage we were at.  

Here's looking forward to your fu and some positive news.   

Kitten glad I've given you a giggle!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning ladies, really sorry for keeping you all in suspense, I've been out of the house all weekend.

I'm over the moon to tell you we got a big fat BFP on Saturday morning    We were so nervous when doing the test, but it was a really dark line, so really obvious. It just doesn't feel real at the moment, still feels like it's happening to someone else!!

Sorry no personals yet, I've got to read back and catch up with everyone.

Hope you're all ok

Tatti.....x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Congratultaions Tatti, so pleased for you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Tatti xxx

morning ladies


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Congrats Tatti I'm so pleased for you.    Maybe you have now started a chain of BFP's I do hope  so.  

Hi Star How are you doing hun?  

GG How are you doing hun not heard from you in a while.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Tatti   

I hope its a chain of BFP


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay Tatti!  Well done on your BFP!

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I was really ill last night, went to bed at 9pm was running a really high fever and felt lifeless, I then threw up and had to spend the night with a flannel and fan on me as I was absolutely boiling! Was really really worried as I know fever's are not good in these circumstances!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hi cassie 

hope its chain of bfp's too  x


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations Tatti! really pleased for you!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

*Lorny* - Take care of yourself and still do the tesat on OTD. The bleed could be things other than AF so you need to continue as normal with meds for now

*Jesse (Lisa)* - Hope you are okay?

*Tatti* - Congratulations

*Mandy* - You have done all you can and ylike you said you need to get on and focus on you and your own now.xx

*Lins* - Hope EC went okay today.xx

*Star* - Hope you feel better soon. Get somea dvice from NHS advice line / GP if you don't. Are you in work today too?

Hi to Kitten, Cassie, Miley, Jingle, Stephy, Laura and anyone else I know I have probably missed!!!

*AFM*: Working at home today before EC tomorrow (10am). Feeling okay, sigiht cramps following trigger last night but nowhere near as much pain / bloating as last tx and can actually walk without feeling like I have lead weights in my ovaries!!! Now I am worried that there are not enough eggs in there to collect!!! Can't win either way so will just have to take each hurdle that comes and hope that I get over it!!! xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank Lisa - Yes back to work and feel ok today, very strange! I reackon it was cheesecake as dp felt a bit ill too.  But I was only sick once so bit strange!  Yay for EC tomorrow! Im sure you will have plenty of eggs


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am having none stop flushes


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hormones! must be.

But this was like a full on temperature, and the last time I remember felling like thatw as when I had tonsilitus when I was younger! Very strange!


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

morning ladies

tatti thats fantastic, congratulations lets hope you start the ball rolling for some good news for all of us  

lorny keep taking them meds and fingers crossed for otd,   

lisa16 good luck for tomorrow   

afm have my eg tomorrow at 9am, dont feel as bloated today, had trigger at 8pm lastnight, hoping and   that lotts of eggies tomorrow.

  for everyone today and lots of   to all will try and catch up later tho going in to work tonight
lots of love dawnxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

See you tomorrow Dawn.xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not nice    star


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Not at all! a week today for OTD! argh!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't panic    your gonna get a


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG Leona said it can take up to 2 weeks for AF to arrive from those pills    I don't see how that helps my tertestorone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow kitten that is a long time. hope it comes sooner then that.

Star even i think u will get a bfp, but with 1 little bubba. and i knwo 1 is enough 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

tatti fab fab fab news huni im sooo pleased for u      xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope so I am well bloated ah that means bad AF don't it


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning all

So it doesn't look good for me i'm afraid.  AF turned up yesterday and with the pain i'm in and the heaviness of it fairly sure its not an implantation bleed.  I've emailed Leona to see if I can stop with the Crinone gel, but i'll continue with it just in case if I don't hear from her.  I'm gutted, and feel so sad for dh he looked so upset and disappointed (like me). Just don't know when we'll get our break, if we ever will.  Anyway, I think my meltdown last week meant that I handled it better when AF arrived so not even really   yet.  Just feel a bit numb.  I'm about to go out and meet dh for a bit of lunch.  Gets me out of the flat (we're having a viewing at lunchtime) and stops me dwelling on things.  Anyway, just a couple of personals and then i'll catch up with everyone properly later on ...

Tatti - i'm sooo chuffed for you and dh     I was really worried when you disappeared but delighted its such good news.  V. exciting  

Mandy - sorry for you bfn hon.  I know it must be difficult for your friends, and for you, but you're right to turn your focus back to your own family.  You're such a special person for trying to help them.  

Lorny -   What can I say?  I know EXACTLY how you're feeling    

Star - your symptoms could well be a sign of a bfp so don't get too anxious.  If you're still running a temperature I think you should call Barts and ask them for some advice, or go to your gp.  Its a v. sensitive time for you just now and you need to look after yourself.  If it helps though, when I had my natural bfp and didn't know, I contracted the Noro virus (you know that horrible vomiting virus) and was violently ill for 3 days, and it didn't affect my pregnancy.  Try and stay relaxed (easier said, I know) and take care of yourself.  

 and     to everyone else.  Promise i'll catch up with you all later as I know quite a bit has been happening on here over the weekend.  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG so sorry hon    give yourself some time and comfort each other


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Gg when is official test date? X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

OTD is Friday.  I had this on my first tx too so not holding out much hope for a surprise bfp.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Girls I hope you're right with predictions! Although twins would be nice!  x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry gg, although did you have 2 transferred?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Star glad your feeling better than last night. If however it continues on and off see your GP.  

Kitten I didn't realise that it could take up to 2 weeks for AF to show up!  

GG Hun I know exactly how you feel when that happens but on my 2nd go I got a BFP and was totally gobsmacked so don't give up hope  just yet.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah I had 2 transferred.  I also had 2 on my first tx.  Maybe i'll carry on with that horrible gel just in case but it would be the shock of my life if it was bfp.  Came out in hives on Friday/Sat cause of the Crinone.  It passed thankfully, but not pleasant.  

Cassie - thanks hun.  I'll have a wee bit of hope tucked away, but to be honest I don't think I could cope with more disappointment.    How long did you bleed for?  It's the pain that i'm in, that makes me think its full on AF.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

GG both of my last goes I bled like AF the first time I got a clear BFP the second time I had a feint BFP. You never know what the outcome may be hun so please don't give up all hope yet.  Have you any more goes after this one?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Gg you would bleed if you lost one but don't give up on th other one till otd.

What's hives?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG carry on with gel just because your bleed does not mean the end hon.

Cassie yep 2weeks I am in away hoping for natral bfp lol ithappend to a ff on these pills


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Star - hives are like red raised lumps, a bit like a bad bite and they are really itchy.

Kitten - I'll carry on with the gel but like Lorny I'm 99.9% sure it over   

Cassie -


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG  am sorry you think its all over. u never know hun i wold carry on with crione just incase, 3 days wont hurt. i am   its  abfp. this ivf road is so hard , we build ourselfs up only to be heartbroken. have agood chat with DH, if it is over try and see amanda tozer fro your fu and see what she can do to help. she is the lead doctor there.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph how was your curry and what happened about your leg hun?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

curry


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

GG - so sorry for your news, but like has been said to Lorny, keep going with the meds and do test on OTD. You could lose one but not both embryos (as Star said). Try and keep it together although I also personally know how difficult that can be .xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi lisa hon   

I feel bad for moaning but my back is killing me I so hope it don't take 2 bloomin weeks


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Kitten   

Hope your AF turns up soon and you can be rid of your bloated belly & back ache.xx

Star - just for you    (to keep you away from the pee sticks!!)


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

haha thanks Lisa, I am indeed, doing late shift next Tuesday on OTD now so I have a bit of time to cry if its pants news! 

Hows you?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

all the men at my work have been perving on my swollen (.)y(.)


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lucky you Kitten (or not, depending on what the blokes look and dress like!!! Lol!)

Star - I'm good thanks. Just want this week to be over with so EC done and I know if any have fertilised this time. Feeling surprisingly well compared to last tx at this same stage so I must have really been on the verge of OHSS last time. How did you feel before EC? I have been bit bloated and crampy at times but generally not too many pains - just hope there are eggs in there to collect!! xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kitten - Are you waiting for AF to start stimms? Why did you do pills instead of Burselin this time? I know you said but it was about a million pages ago and you probably told me when I was having really bad heads with the dr meds!!
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

are they big bad boys! haha is that your drugs?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine feel a bit fuller today but probably coz ive put on weight!

Lisa, I didnt have EC this time, but think I was bloated and in bit of pain last time, i didnt have loads of eggs only 13  Every stage is a worry isnt it! 

All I know is when I got my BFP last time my boobs were huge and they really hurt just to prod them.  So far a little big bigger but no real pain as yet i dont think!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive come on whoo hoo so up barts tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry ladys I go t excited   

Lisa I am on pills because of tesosterone levels are low   

And yes bad boys


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay Kitten - How funny us Tx girls get so excited about AF when we want them! Yay to bloody pants and pains! (well not for me, stay away AF from me you old cow!)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer stay away from Star , my boss is not happy that I wont be in in morning


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

oh well! he can stick it! hahah! we are more important that stupid jobs!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kitten - Hurray - maybe your big boobies will now start to droop and the boys won't be looking at them anymore!!!
What are the next stages at Barts tomorrow Kitten?

Star - knew you had FET this time - thanks for recalling last EC that you had and letting me know.xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Scan and start Jabbing    I am so excited this protacal seems far more organised I have a scan on cd 7 and 10 and ec cd 12 which is next bloomin saturday


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed Kitten.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am still smileing


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Not long now chick!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ladies helpppppppppppp!!!

I just went to the loo and have what looks like crinone coming out but its a salmony/pink colour not blood red just pinky but thats only just started!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you no our bodys do funny things deep breath and chill honey when is otd?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star dont worry hun complenty normal. lots and lots of ladies get it.

Kitten yay for af, i doubt they will do EC on saturday, maybe friday or monday  

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok I am breathing! OTD is in a weeks time.  Now im getting cramps! I hate IVF, its so bloody hard! I am like a woman possessed!

Jesse - why do they get it?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

my day 10 scan is on the thursday and thats last csan and they have only given me enough for 10 days worth


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I had EC on a Saturday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star i dont know hun, i had it its soemthing to do with the way the crione gel reacts to the body. cramps are good now hun 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats what I thought    so it could still be saturday   , I feel well fat peeps  

I hered it can cause a bleed as well so don't worry


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ok, thanks mate, ill stop moaning now! x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't be silly   its very frighting


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star if u didnt worry you would not be normal. i think from now untill OTD u will worry about everything, worry if u got cramps, worry if u dont. if u search pink.slamon colour crione gel u will see so many ladies get it and even thought pg.

Kitten hope scan goes well tomorrow.

lisa16 and miley good luck for tomorrow hope u get some nice eggies.

lins hope today went well

gg did leona get back to you??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thaks Jesse (Lisa). Am worrying not a lot going on in there as no pain, discomfort or bloating at moment.    And if there was, I know I would be worrying about that being a bad sign. I know you just can't win and trying to go with flow but am a worrier. How were you before your previous EC? I was bad last time but fel okay this (in terms of discomfort, etc)xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Lisa i was ok b4 mine, i had lot of ewcm the day b4. i did feel uncomfy, i had 12 follies but not in pain. I have a feeling u will get anought without having over stimming. 21 was a lot and i have a feeling had u gone onto ET would have got ohss. a nice 12 would be great  we worry ever step of the way hun, i even worried i would ov before EC lol xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I always worried that would happen but they no what they are doing I surpose   , note to self ask for numb cream for hand when I have ec


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Kitten & Jesse

I know I am being silly as I checked follie numbers from my last scan (last Friday) and there were 14 plus smalls then and Leona said they may have grown over weekend. I do keep getting little twinges / cramps but nothing like last time but have to trust that everything is okay and you are both right - Barts do know what they are doing and I probably was on the verge of being quite ill last time so am lucky that I feel this way now (not too much)
Still have to get the buggers fertilised this time too!!!!xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Am going have a lie down to over analyse everything on the settee!!!!xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

And Jesse - what's ewcm?xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys star hun all sounds normal huni trynot to freak out    
as for my leg i have been told to take pain killers and c how i go but pain killers have been taken and i still have reallybad ache    just wish it would stop now.
kitten hun yippe that af has come    so pleased for u xx
gg i really hope its not the end for u this time there is still a chance so hang in there   

heyeveryone else xx

oh and kitten def get the cream i always do hehe


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer to right    I am a wimp


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Lisa16 EWCMi egg white cervical mucus its what u get when u ae fertile in a normal cycle. u need this for sperm to swim up and meet the egg  xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, I know what you mean - just didn't know there were intials for it!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

or snott


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice one Kitten - trust you to say it how it is!!xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no messin with me   myn was so bad once I nearly knocked myself out when I went to wipe


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that would not have been a good look would it? Funny - but so not a good look!!   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

A bit like somthing about mary


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that is a funny film.x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I watched Jerry maguire last night and I always said that I think if me and DH have a boy it would look like that little kid because he resembles my DH


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

Miley and Lisa good luck for tomorrow lots of hugs xx
GG big hugs don't give up hope yet xx

Tatti congratulations Hun xxx

Afm just got home they got 11 eggs
I was aware of what was going on a little
but not too bad I past out when I got up for a wee so had to be put back on oxygen and monitored for another hour now at home in bed with hot water bottle

lots of love

Lindsey xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done Lins  You get your rest before ET

Good luck to Lisa and Miley, you will be fine  xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies   

Cor blimey, alot's been happening whilst I've been at work!!

Tatti - Huge congrats on your bfp!!!!  Hope this bodes well for all those having tx/on 2ww right now.  Enjoy every minute of your pg.

Kitten - congrats on af turning up and being able to get on to the next stage   

Star - hang in there hon.  Everything is a huge worry right now, but I have everything crossed for you!

GG and Lorny - it ain't over yet  girls.  Am    that you still get your bfps!!!

Cassie and Lisa(Jesse) -  nothing I can say, but      for you both.

Lisa16 and Miley - wishing you so much luck for ec tomorrow.  Fingers Xed for a good batch!!

Lins - Woo hoo on 11 eggs.  Great number.  Rest up honey and I hope you get a good call tomorrow.

Jingle - hey hon, how are you doing?
Big hello to anyone I missed (I always do!)

No news from me... back at work and can't stop eating!!!!
Love Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies
Lins well done on 11 eggs, i hope tomorrow beings good news and lots lots of embies xxx

claire are u still doing ur lighter life? u lost so much weight i am sure u wont pt it all back on. kids are back there already?

AFM i ahve had another offer of embies 
I have 3 blastocysts - all grade 1 raised from these donors:
[/color]Female: A+, brown hair, brown eyes
[/color]Male: B neg, green eyes, brown hair

[/color]
[/color]i dont knwo what to do eeeek


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi girls

Lins - 11 eggs - that's a good number! Sorry you passed out though, that doesn't sound too good. Hopefully you're getting plenty rest now and dh is running around after you. Good luck with the next bit 

Lisa16 - I didn't feel bloated before my EC. If you had 14 follies before the weekend with a few small ones, there will def have been some more growth. You'll be fine and will get plenty eggs, i'm sure of it. Take it easy though and good luck tomorrow.   

Miley - good luck for you too! Hope you get a good amount of eggs hun.   

Star - i'm sure everything is fine. Its hard not to read every little symptom but what you're describing could easily be the most positive of signs, so try and focus on that. Take it easy and keep thinking  thoughts. And NO testing again or you'll drive yourself  x

Kitten - woo hoo for AF (I can get excited about it for you  , but i'm really sad about it for me ). Not long now and you'll be on the 2ww  x

Lisa(Jesse) - I think its fair enough you want to try again with your own eggs/embies and by the time you add everything up for CZ it would probably make sense just to save a bit longer for a tx next year at Barts. I fully appreciate your dilemma though. Hope dh is looking after you just now  (Re your recent post, I think you need to think about it carefully and talk it over with dh, try not and rush into anything). x

I heard back from Angela (Fertility Sister - does anyone know who she is?), saying ...
_
Im sorry to hear that you have started to bleed. As you know already this is usually a sign that your period is coming and the treatment has been unsuccessful, but we would always recommend that you continue the gel until the planned test date to be sure. Please contact us again if we can offer you any more advice or support.

Please email us again on friday with your teat result _

Lorny - see above, don't know if you've stopped the gel but maybe you should keep going with it too until your OTD. Hope you're okay 

Cassie - glad you're finding acu beneficial. Its lovely and relaxing isn't it? I'm going to go back and talk to them about what we can do next. Think dh is going to see them too, apparently they can help with MF too. 

Stephy - sorry to hear about your leg chick, sounds painful. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Laura - how did you get on at Barts today? Have to say I love your determination with everything; getting appointments, your visit to the family planning, and not forgetting you telling the nurses you're going to start on your last tx - just fab! I could have met you today since I was over in that general direction. Shame, but maybe another time x

Claire - 

   to those of you i've missed. Not quite with it today so not sure who's about or not at the moment. Few more    to you.

AFM - met dh for lunch which was nice and then pottered at an exhibition at the Tate. Not going to get our hopes up that we'll get a bfp on Friday as we just don't want any more disappointment. I'll be glad to test because then we can move on from it and take a bit of time out before FU and next tx. While i'm thinking about FU, do Barts automatically send you out an appointment or do you sort that out yourself. If I want to see Ms Tozer what should I do and will we need to pay for that? Can't be bothered with the whole nightmare communication thing that I know is inevitable with Barts unfortunately, so trying to work out a plan before I get frustrated by it all again.

Thanks for all your support girls, it really helps. We've decided not to tell friends and family until Friday when we know for sure so its great I have you all to talk to in the meantime. And you all understand exactly what its like which makes a real difference.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Big hugs GG, im not far behind you hun. Hang in there xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG i am glad ur looking forward, its really the best thing to do hun. i am still   this is nothing and u will get that BFP n OTD
regarding a FU when u let them if u need one they will book u in most appointments are around december now possible ino early Jan. but u have to leave it 3 natural af's before u start again anyway u will just see one of the doctors in womens out patients.
if u want to see Miss tozer then u need to email her direct at this address . state u ahve had a tx and need a fu appointment but u rather see her. its on a tuesday night from 5.30 its all quite up there and much more personal, its in the normal place 2nd floor. it does cost £105 tho. but worth every penny. its more personal and u can spend s much time going over what happened and what is next.   

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys omg i ant believe it she has arrived    af is here im really hurtin but im happy that she is here and about bloody time xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay steph!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck Lisa and
Miley 

Xxxx

good news steph xx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

lisa(Jesse) - thanks for the FU info, it really helps. Not holding out for bfp, really heavy af so it's all over this time for sure x 

Miley / lisa - good luck today! 

Lins - hope you get a good phonecall x

steph - glad she's finally arrived for you

Morning to everyone else x


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Dawn & Lisa - Good luck today, fingers crossed for some good quality embies!

GG - thanks for that hun, I am still doing gel. Didn't realise follow up appointment s were that far off (Dec/Jan). 

Does anyone know how long after the FU we can expect to start treatment again?

-x-


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know what time they usually phone?

Xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all

Lins my 1st call was about 10.30 anf this time was about 9am, hope that helps


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lins - I got my call at 11.30 ish x

lorny - I think you get your schedule and meds for next tx at FU. So it would work out to be dec/jan before starting new tx if we have to have 3 natural af's. Are you going to test on Fri?


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all,
It's been a little while but I am finally feeling more like my old self.  Thanks to all the ladies who kept me in their thoughts.
We have our first appointment back at BARTs today and AF came along on the 24th which I was pleased about as they say it can take a while for you body to get back to normal.
I am hoping they may begin me on treatment following my next AF.
Wish be luck ladies and I will let you know how things go.

Sorry no personals today but I shall have a read through shortly xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

morning all, 

had scan yesterday (and an hour delay in the waiting room) and finally at 4.2mm so started gonal f last night! didnt realise how many appointments id had during stimms - got 3 next week! Then hopefully EC the following friday.....

Was anyne else at barts yesterday? was sitting there wondering if anyone was there from ff .....

x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Not long now GG - What were the grades/cells of your 2 lovely embies? x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Star - one was grade 1, 4 cell and the other just under grade 1, 5 cell (it was slightly ahead of itself). My af is so heavy, lots of red (sorry for tmi) so pretty sure it's not worked. Be glad to move on from it.  I'm okay tho, and got a holiday coming up so something to look forward to. How are you today? Anymore red? Hope you're taking it easy  

jools - good to hear from you. Glad you're feeling more yourself again. Good luck with your next tx  

Hi sellylouise


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear af is heavy now, but like you say you just want to know so you can move on!  Whatever happens we are all here for you and you take the holiday and time to yourself to do what you gotta do.

I think if mine is a negative I may have to take some time away from FF as I know I wont be starting again till next year and will just need time away from it all for a bit!

Still some slight pinky but nothing major yet, but I feel like AF is coming. Im 8dp3dt today so who knows what will happen! boobs feel fuller but not hurting yet and I had to sleep in a bra last time so just have to wait and see! I really really dont want to do test on OTD, I feel sick thinking about it.

But as my late nan used to say "what will be will be!" x

Thinking of you hun x


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good Luck to both of you!!! 

x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

GG I'm sorry that af is heavy, glad that you have a holiday so that you can take some time out   

Star I really hope that you have good news.  On my first icis I had af pains and even felt a gush at one point when I was in M&S but we got a bfp, stay positive x
I agree with you about gettin away from FF thats what I had to do for a little time.

Any ladies going to at Barts this afternoon?


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks girls. I'll prob take myself off too for a while once it's officially a bfn. Prob dip in and out to see how everyone is doing.

Star - I think you're still in with a good chance. It could be implantation so try not to worry. When's your otd?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey peeps i feel we need a bit of a cheer up again so here goes                                  

just remember none of u r alone through this xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

little miss stephy :) said:


> hey peeps i feel we need a bit of a cheer up again so here goes
> 
> just remember none of u r alone through this xx


Hey, was that pic taken at newberry park station? lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol wot gave it away hehe    hope ur ok hun xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

That where you live? or just passing? lol

I also meant newbury lol x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

GG OTD is next tuesday


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

na was just passin hun lol 

star hun omg 6 days for both of us hey good news all round i hope xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

What does OTD stand for? sorry im not good with the abbreviations.....

ah ok, thought you lived right near me... x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Otd means offical test date normally
two weeks after egg collect

Shelleylouise I was there yesterday for ec which one was you were you wearing leggings and a long black top with small flowers on

got my call around 10.15 out of 11 9 were good and all 9 have got jiggy jiggy so transfer booked
for 10 on Friday unless we go to blasto doubt we will as never have before 

Tummy a little tender today but just taking it easy for next couple of days going to take the two weeks off not sure how well that will go down at school but I'll email work in

kids were meant to be seeing their
mother on Friday for weekend but guess what she's cancelled
on them


Love from

Lindsey xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i live in colchester shelley where bouts u live?


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Lins, I was wearing black leggins, uggs and a beige top... appointment was @ 8.10 but didnt get seen until 9.15.... 

How was the EC? Did it hurt? Hopefully have mine on 17th.....

Steph, I live in romford..... 

x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies.

lins thats reat 9 embies is really good, do u want to get to blasto

steph and star 6 days not long

lisa16 and milley good luck with EC today.

kitten, cassie, mandy, claire, kitsry, shelly, GG,lorny,laura, tcardy, twang and anyone i missed   

AFM i am just having a nightmare on what to do. i wished i knew more about blood groups and how it wold effect a baby.
i have my other offer nd i need to let them know a yes or no. i am O+ dh we think is A+ donor embies are A+ and 0- but 3 grade1 blasto. clinic is easy to get to and flights are only £60

or do i wait for a proper match pay more on traveling staggle to get to the clinic for a merfect match. dh dont mind if blood group dnt match him as long as i dont regect them.  would i regect a A+ and o- embies, anyone know

lisa
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

SHelleylouise you were sat in front
of me I was wearing black cropped
trousers and a long blue and cream stripped
top the waiting was crazy yesterday I wastold to be there for 9am for
egg collect at 10am they took me through at 9.45 but
didn't start till 10.30
ec was ok aware of a little bit but not
too bad nurse was lovely
I got 11 eggs and 9 good and they all fertilized

would love to get to blasto but never have before so we'll see i'm just happy
to have got this far

Lindsey xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

So you didnt feel much then? was you sedated or did you have general anesthetic?

woo - thats great news so when you got ET? and what's blasto?

There were quite alot of people in waiting room yesterday - prob because of the delay lol 

Where you sitting at the back then? 

x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

GG My bleed was just the same as normal AF and I got a BFP so there's still a chance.  

Shelly Blasto is short for blastocyst which means the embies are at a stage further.  All EC at Bart's is done under sedation and is nothing to worry about.  

Good luck to the ladies having EC today and to those if any are having ET.  

Lins she sounds like a bad mother to me. At least the kids know you'll take good care of them.  Well done on the fertilisation rate that's brill.  

Lisa (Jesse) Go with what your heart is telling you and if you go ahead you can be given some drugs to help prevent problems with different blood groups should the need arise.  

Hey Stephy and Star.  

Jools nice to see you back and looking forward and am glad cycle is back to normal for you.  Just to keep you in the picture my last attempt failed.  Lets hope  this next time is the one for you.  

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Look at you Steph changing your name ah! Wghats that in aid of!? x


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

GG - Yep still gonna do test on Friday as I've since heard of a few people having AF for few months through pregnancy & making it to full term but I think I'm now prepared for the worst as had a weekend of   Glad you've got a holiday to focus on, i'm moving house in a couple of weeks so that's my distraction for now I guess. 

Shelley - I work in Romford. WHereabouts are you in your treatment?

Lins - That's excellent news! Fingers crossed for Friday!

-x-


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Lins on the eggs super dooper amount


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon pees

I will post and then read   

First off wow it was busy up Barts today, 2nd I am ready    3mm lining 5 smalls on right 3 smalls on left, whats a grade D womb   .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star im not sure wot the name change is for    but thought bout doin it for ages  "u like it "    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

im little miss star!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Kitten! Whats happens with you now?  D is for doughnut so its shaped like a doughnut! lol! No sorry never heard that one!


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lorny said:


> GG - Yep still gonna do test on Friday as I've since heard of a few people having AF for few months through pregnancy & making it to full term but I think I'm now prepared for the worst as had a weekend of  Glad you've got a holiday to focus on, i'm moving house in a couple of weeks so that's my distraction for now I guess.
> 
> Shelley - I work in Romford. WHereabouts are you in your treatment?
> 
> ...


Where in romford you work?

Im day 2 gonal f........ got few appointments next week and having tx @ barts..... so if you ever need a lift up there, i drive as dont be bothered with the trains lol you?

x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

is anyone gonna b at barts on tuesday at bout 4pm? i will b ova at the outpatients bit tho but could meet for a cuppa xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

little miss stephy :) said:


> is anyone gonna b at barts on tuesday at bout 4pm? i will b ova at the outpatients bit tho but could meet for a cuppa xx


lol i will be there morning of monday, wednesday and friday but not tuesday lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh    thats pants hey


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten grade d is not the but wil change u want it to be a B, i am sure as u stim it will change nicely, so dont worry about it now.
well done on stimming 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all, 

how do i get the bit at the bottom of each persons message where it says which stage of tx im at and the countdown thingy too lol

thnks


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

shelly click profile and then into fourm profile add signuture, to add a count down u just click on anyones aready it will takto another website, u set it up and then get a link u add to the same place as where u put into on forum profile


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess I didnt get that at all   , are you saying I have a cr&p womb

Star   

Shelly we are cycle budds yay I am up there monday at 10:30

GG   

Cassie   

Stephy I changed my name to poo pants once   

Lins whoo hoo good number 

Lorny hi hon 

Jools what time were you up barts hon.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten you should change to big boobs! hehe!


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jesse thank you, will try that in a mo lol

Kitten, so you up there monday for blood test? Then i got scans on wednesday and thursday....

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am up monday for just scan hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

cool x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Gassing a lot again today I see!! Isn't the weather lovely today - feel so much better when the sun shines   

*Steph* - Glad AF arrived - same time as Kitten too after you both waiting for ages!!

*Lins* - That's really good news. Hope you are feeling okay?

*Jools* - I have been to Barts this morning but left at 12.30 pm. How are you feeling about fu?

*GG* - Hope you are okay - thinking of you at this emotional time.xx

*Star* - Your Nan nicked that motto from me!! I say it all the time in connection with this fertility rollercoaster. Makes me feel a bit better sometimes as start to blame yourself for everything going wrong when it is all just about luck at the end of the day

*Shellylouise* - Uggs yesterday?!! Bet your feet were regretting that decision as it was bloody warm!! They give you Pethadine to heavily sedate you during EC. It knocked me out completely first time round and didn't feel a thing!!

*Kitten* - What time were you at Barts today. Tried to look out for you in waiting room but didn't see you

Hi to Jesse (Lisa), Cassie and everyone else.xxxx

*AFM*: Had EC this morning and got 15 eggs, 14 of which were mature. So now just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow - this is where it all went wrong for me last time so hopefully better news tomorrow. Woke up in EC a couple of times (which surprised me) and although bit painful found it no worse than aquascan that I had. Also had no problems getting a cannulae in this time (to give sedation through) which was a nightmare last time. Felt the pessary up the bum at the end too - like the final assault on your dignity!!!

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done Lisa   I got there about 10 45 ish didnt get seen till 12 ish


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Lisa 14 is a nice amount, i am sure tomorrow will be better news this time. good luck. xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kitten - I left around 12.30 ish so would have missed you. I did have a look in waiting room but things were a bit blurry to be honest!!!!xx

Jesse / Lisa - Thanks luv. I really hope so as was so gutted last time. Fingers (and toes) crossedxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was sitting at the front with my maltise dad


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Shellylouise* - Uggs yesterday?!! Bet your feet were regretting that decision as it was bloody warm!! They give you Pethadine to heavily sedate you during EC. It knocked me out completely first time round and didn't feel a thing!!

lol i left early from mine as had appointment @ 08.10 so was quite chilly in the morning when i left lol

Im scared for EC but im sure it will be fine - you did well with your eggs  all will be fine x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I love sedation its a wonderful place untill they shove somthing up your bum at the end


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

haha 

I love being put to sleep but sedation not sure ive had before! Love the part where they just inject the med and it makes you go light headed :0)

x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa16 - 14 eggs!  That's a great amount.  Hoping all goes well tonight and you get a great phone call tomorrow am. Keeping everything crossed for you      Thanks for your support.  Today's been a tough day, but i'm okay.  

Shelly - don't worry about EC.  I felt like you.  My last 2 tx (at other hospitals) I had GA so was worried about sedation but it was totally fine.  They take v. good care of you.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its fine you just go sleepy


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa 16 14 Eggies is great now lets hope  they get jiggy jiggy tonight and give you a great result tomorrow.     

Kitten at your next scan they'll tell you to take the other injections an hour before the menopur.  I'm glad AF showed up without making you wait too long.  

Stephy yes I like the new name for yourself and glad that your AF came too.  

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Lisa

excellent news on eggs.
Feelingquite tender today but to be expected I suppose and hungry
did first bottie bomb last night they've improved those in four years

Lindsey xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank Cassie nurse said that I would do that , why is it an hour before?


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks girlies

Lins - what botty bombs have you got to take? I only came away with oral antibiotics.xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

me to last time


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

What you had to do botty bombs too Kitten - or you just came away with oral antibiotics?
xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Lisa on your 14 eggs, fingers crossed for the call tomorrow.

Don't forget to eat before you have oral anti-biotics as I've made that mistake twice now and came over green and threw up! Not good on an empty stomach!

Back on later to catch up, got someone viewing our flat tonight  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Crinone gel - sorry on holly
house thread we used to call them bottie bombs!!

Do you know what law is on transfer friend of mine said by law I can have two transferred but barts saying only 1 would prefer 2 if possible.

Lindsey xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lins i asked for 2 blasto but barts said they dont do it, lots of clinics do but they dont. if ur under 35 then they will only put 1 embies back too. i alway went for day 3 so we was allowed 2 (over35)

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Lins - Oh, front botty bombs - thought you meant back bum (like passaries!!) My friend went to Holly House (before they moved to Herts & Essex and got preganant with twins on her 1st tx with them, but it was her 4th cycle of IVF). I think the embryo thing is not legislation but possibly HFEA guidance? I know it is definitely PCT protocol where I you can only put one back if you are under 37, and assume you are same PCT as me. If it doesn't work then I think they will agree to 2 embryos on tx after that, regardless of age (like they have for Star). It is to do with risks attached to multiple births so they try the 1st embryo option first
for you slightly younger ones!  

Star - I did remember (and then forgot again) about the food thing - thanks for reminder, will ensure I have a lovely bit of choclate with my tablet as have just eaten dinner and forgot to take!!

Miley not been on here yet but I saw her there and know her EC went okay - will let her update you though.

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Lisa

How you feeling tonight after ec?
I'm 36 so I guess it will only be 1 where do you live I'm shoeburyness which is the last stop on c2c further
on than Southend.
Miley hope your ec was ok today.
I'm just going to snuggle down with a book now.
Dss back to school tomorrow year 10 Can't
get a place for. Dsd till Monday she'll be at same school as
him in year 7. Teacher mode tomorrow though I'll make
her do a few bits!! Wicked aren't I
hee hee

night night all 

Lindsey xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all

I had lady garden gel    no botty bombs for me this time eaither.

First jab done it was a stinger all that liquid


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

morning all!

Shelley - I work for Andrews Lettings & Management in North Street, do you work in romford too?

Lisa - Glad EC went well, fingers crossed for call this morning!

AFM - OTD tomorrow & AF still here 5 days & counting  

-x-


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

Been awake since 5.30 (when DH alaram went off) and feeling sick waiting for phone call. Was okay last night - just a bit of pain down below and stomach which has subsided this morning. Am just so tired - want to get phone call and just know either way if fertilised as driving myself mad    Will go and do some washing and watch tv and try not to think about it (fat chance) - just have a really bad feeling after last experience

Lorny - Thinking of you at these really difficult time.xx  

Kitten - Glad 1st jab went okay, few more to come!!

Lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Lisa I am sure everything will be ok   

Lorny    there is loads of women that bleed though 

I feel sick guys


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin guys how r we?  im not good my leg still hurts but the pain im gettin from af well OMG its over powerin the pain in my leg its sooo bad guys and reall really heavy    im she camebut wish she would ease up a bit u no.
ive gota help my bro in laws gf paint there kitchen i also have loads of stuff to pack and send from my dp ebay shop and we have friend in doin our en suite ( total re fit ) so its all go here and all while im so      not good hey xx

lisa hope u get the news u want hun im sure it will b ok xx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks kitten & Lisa.

Kitten, why you feeling sick hun, do you think it's the meds? 

Lisa, hoping &   you'll get a nice phone call this morning. Glad you're not in too much pain.

-x-


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin lorny hope u doin ok hunxx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi stephy, sounds like it's all go at your end! Sadly i'm gonna be hectic stuck behind my desk all day & to top it off i'm working saturday aswell, no rest for the wicked, lol!

i'm ok thanks hunny, the tears have stopped & i've got my head around things, just being positive & moving forward with everything. This ICSI/IVF is such an emotional rollercoaster, you just don't realise until your on it!

-x-


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwww huni this road is the hardest hey    when is ur otd?

ihope ur day aint to mad for u hunxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lorny yep I think it is as I have been on menapur b4 and I react very well with it and that means I get sick


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Lovely Ladies  

Good luck with phonecalls this morning those who had EC yesterday I'm hoping  you all have some lovely results.  

Stephy sounds like you need to go back to bed! I hope  the old witch settles soon and the pain eases too.  Don't worry about going crazy just join the club!   

Kitten take lemonade it'll help.  

Lorny lots of          for you.  

Hi and  to everyone else.  

Feeling very teary  again today! This could also be PMT related!  

I have my first counselling session tomorrow wish me luck.  

On top of everything else I've somehow managed to get tennis elbow!  I've been lazing around for the last 4 weeks!  and it's in the arm I use least!  

Hope everyone else is well.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning ladies, 

Steph - get that leg checked out, just in case.
Lisa - I really   its goods news 

hi to everyone else.

AFM: Few cramps today but last time on my bfp I'm sure my boobs were hard and really sore but they may have been after OTD not sure, I know I need to stop comparing but that was the main thing that changed so drastically! But who knows, just have to wait and see I guess :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star you will be ok   

Cassie how did you manedge that babe   , I do luv ya


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten haven't a clue!  It must be my nutty side coming out even more!  X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten pm me! I want to knwo what you think! x

Hi cassie. how you been luv? Did you go to counselling at all yet? x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Lorny i am sorry hun dont give up until OTD

Cassie good luck tomorrow hunny i hope it will help

Lisa i am sure u will have some nice embies today, i know its nerv racking waiting for that call.

milley hope ur ok hun not heard from you, good luck for ur call today.

kitten glad first stim went well 

Star i am still   u get that BFP hun not long to go now, and yes u are looking for symptoms too early.

 to everyone else.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

HI Lisa (jesse) x

Whats everyone upto this weekend? xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not making any plans till get this blasted phone call out of the way!!!xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

They still not called! rarr! Hopefully not long now  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ring ring ring cor they do like to take there time


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa my call didnt come untill 11 but if it wsa bad news i am sure u woudl have known by now


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

lets hope they counting them all up  x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow lisa they are really making u wait this time, maybe they are ust so busy today.  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

they were well busy yesturday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

iknwo for the call its bwteen 10 and 12 so still time


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I rang them last time


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa16 - don't worry I didn't get my call until 11.45.  I'm sure all will be fine.  Put on a dvd or something, to distract you.  Wishing all the luck  

Miley - how are you hun?  From what Lisa said yesterday your ec went okay.  Hope you have a good phone call today too xx

Lorny - i'm like you.  heavy bleeding still, with clots (sorry for tmi).  Tis all over on this one for me, i'm sure  .  Oh well, onwards eh ...  Many   for you

Hi to everyone else.  Will do personals later.  

AFM - had a tough day yesterday.  Finally had a   about everything and the catalyst?  The estate agent calling and telling me that one of their clients preferred our neighbours flat to ours (we're both selling at the same time).  This neighbour is also my friend, and heavily pregnant and so it just set me off.  You know, that feeling of 'it's just not fair', 'it's so easy for them', 'when will we get our break' - that type of thing.  Anyway, met dh after work and he gave me a big   and everything seemed a lot better.  He's talking about getting tests done, and going to acu etc etc and its not to make me feel better, he just seems so determined.  Its all so exhausting though this ICSI/IVF business isn't it girls?  Anyway, today i'm off to meet my other pregnant friend.  Wasn't sure if i'd be able to but she's a good friend and I can't distance myself from everyone.  We're going to the cinema so hopefully that should take my mind off things a bit.  Roll on tomorrow, when I can finally move on from this one ...

Catch up laters xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG MASIVE


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to keep you waiting - they phoned just after 11 and I had some phone calls to make first! Out of 14 mature eggs, 10 have fertilised!!   
OMG, I am so chuffed. I know there is such a long way to go and anything could happen in the next few days but just to get to this stage is an improvement on last time
The embryologist said she put my notes on top to call me first given my previous tx outocmes and somehomw they got slid down on route to the office she was making calls from! Told her I wasn't bothered as long as it was good news!!
Back on Saturday for ET at 12.40 pm (as long as they divide okay which you still never know). Got to go on train with sister and mother in law as DH got to work, but I think ET is okay isn't it and you are okay on train aren't you?
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

GG - Just read your post. You will get a lucky break soon. I frequently feel like me and DH get dealt nothing but ****e, from work to money to fertility worries - nothing ever seems to go right for us. At some point, luck has got to turn - try and remain positive as you are doing a good job so far.xxxx

Jesse / Lisa - I just have to say well done on your eirght loss ticker - I have noticed that it is moving in the right direction!!!

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes and PMA vibes - can try and eat something now and stop feeling sick!xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Lisa that is great news hun, 10 is really good hopefully u will get to blasto and have ET monday or are u not going for that

thanks for noticing how much weight i lost, is coming off slow this time :|

GG   will u hve to go private next time i emailed acu too but its so expensive, looking at 10k there abouts. good luck with what u decide.

xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think it does any harm hon, I have to get train


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

lisa16 - 10! That's brilliant lovely! What a relief huh? Train travel is fine but as lisa(Jesse) says there's a good chance you'd get to blasts. Suppose it's whether you go for one or 2 to be put back. And yeah life does dish out some 5hite but I'm really hoping it works out for you this time x 

Lisa(Jesse) - I've got one more go with barts. My 2nd tx was private so we've got a final nhs go. The tests we're going for will be private tho. If I want a private appt with miss tozer will it be soon or also around dec/jan time? Just think it would be good to get feedback before the tests but in advance of next tx, if that makes sense.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay Lisa, great news! Yes treat yourself to some nice brunch!

Yes I got train home after my ET last week, I did go straight in pub next door for some lunch so I was resting for a bit, then I got taxi to station 

really pleased for you x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG the appointments are normally with a week or 2, so not long hun xxxx

lisa i traveled home by train, on all 3 and first worked, lots have no choice xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I have no choise    so train it is then straight home to sofa this time feet up sleep


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought train would be okay and don't really have a choice on this ocassion either but just thought I would check. They said they will call me on Saturday morning if there is an option to go to blast. What do you think? Hopefully I will also have some to freeze so may opt for blast if get chance and then day 3 if FET a future option.
What would others do given the choice? I'm assuming you will all opt for blast?
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa, I have never been given the option but I would have gone to blast if given the choice


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

so would I hon    then you no they are strong


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa if i was offered to go to blast i would have said no reason being i wanted 2 back and didnt want to risk having none. if they go to blasto they will only put 1 back.

milley how did u get on hun

anyon fre tomorrow in southend?


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh Lisa - have been free most Fridays for the last couple of months, but back at work now!    

Hope everyone's doing okay.  Am just ticking along.  V nice not waiting for next tx-related appt.      

J x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Jinglebell, that is a shame  when r u dong tx next hun?


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Decided to give it a rest until next June.  Onto IVF and as I've got virtually 3 months off in the summer, thought it would be less stressful than taking time off work and having to get my colleagues to do my work for me, esp as I'm in a new job.  

J x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jinglebell, wow most ppl just want to get started u are bravel fro delaying it. i wanted to do it asap, mind u my age was against me i guess.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, I did have a bit of a wobble, but we had 6 treatments in about 9 or 10 months and it was doing my head in.  Plus probs with smear test and an utterly rubbish job.  

Am figuring 32 is not that different from 31, so just trying to do other stuff.  Not knowing what cycle day I'm on is a bit of a novelty!    

J x


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Lins - fantastic that you had a fab number of eggs fertilise    Is ET tomorrow hon?

Lisa16 - yay for you for 10 embies - you must be sooo relieved.  Congrats.

GG and Lorney - hopiong that there is a fab surprise for you on OTD, is it tomorrow for you both?

Steph - Sorry that af is so bad, but glad for you that she's finally here.

Star - you doin ok hon?  Hang on in there.  When's ur test date?

Cassie - good luck with the counselling tomorrow sweetie.

Kitten - sorry ur feeling pukey!!  Hopefully it's a good sign.  When's ur next scan?

Lisa (Jesse) - Sorry, I'll be at work too tomorrow.... could always bunk off but as I've only been back for a few days, maybe not.  Same as I live in Southend.  You made any decisions on the enbies?  Fab weight loss honey   

Jingle - understand ur wanting time out from tx.  Can really take over your life can't it.  Hoping you get to enjoy life for a while   

Apologies to anyone I've forgotten and a big hello to everyone.

Afm - had a tooth yanked out this morning   , not great having already been through 1 hr of root canal on it a few weeks ago!!  Back at work and exhausted already.  Now down to 4 days until d/r starts - yikes.  Nothing much else to report.  Am fine.

Love to everyone.

Claire xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Claire

awww poor u a root canal and then have to have it pulled  at least u wont have any more issues with it. wow ur tx has come around so fast, 4 days wow. shame everyone is at work, i will be in southend around 12 to 1 i guess depends on what train i catch but have to do soemting if i am going to cz in a fews time. yep me back on diet again at last its 2kg down 5 to go which seams so far off, exoecially as its coming off slow this time. maybe i shoudl trat slimfast like lighter life and not eat. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps why is it when you do you injections you always think you have done it wrong


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Lisa16 Well done on fertility rate.  Yes I'd go to blasts and yes you'll have only one put back but it'll increase the chance of pg.(that's what I think.) If you have more than one at blast stage they'll probably freeze the others.  

Lisa (Jesse) Well done on losing 2kg I think it's better if you lose it slowly as you're more likely to keep it off.  I wish I was in the mood to do it but can't get the oomph. Ideally I need to lose at least 2 stone!   
Sorry I'm up bart's tomorrow at 2pm and DH will hopefully come with me.

Kitten I think we all feel like that when doing our jabs as we are so scared of doing it wrong or it going wrong.  It's quite normal hun honest.  

Love n  to everyone Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

That's what i'm here for.  

I'm starting to get anxious about tomorrow! Stress doesn't help things eh?!   

Not long now till you start your next jabs.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kitten - I did my trigger then was convinced that I hadn't done it right  / at all as was so tired and just on automatic pilot. Also seemed to have serious concentration lapse with most of this tx this time and questioned if I had actually given jabs (but I think that is because they all start to merge into one big blur!!). Am sure you will be fine. When is your first scan?

Thanks for all your well wishes and opinions. Just one day at a time for me.xxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jingle - I think that is a wise decision.xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie dont get stressed hon image her naked with a clown nose on lol

Lisa thanks hon my scan is Monday


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck Kitten - what time? Is it baseline?xx

Cassie - am sure you will be fine. Might be best not to do what Kitten suggested though in case you burst out laughing in middle of counselling session. Lol!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol i think that would be funny, its my first follies scan i had base yesterday


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

So you did Kitten  - forgive me - need to sleep as not done much of it over last few days (worrying!!). Nite nite all
xxxxxx


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi ladies, sorry havent been on have felt sooo ruff after ec yesterday, well i got 12 eggs 11 mature and got the call today 6 fertilised so booked in for sat, fingers crossed they all make it till then 

gg/lorny good luck for tomorrow with otd

cassie good luck for tomorrow hun finking of you

sorry not many personals, will catch up when feel better tummy really painful and cant get comfortable

 to everyone,  lots of love to all, dawnxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245913.new#new


----------

